# Ghost Stories



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Not the campfire variety, but " real" ones. Do you believe in them? Ever seen one? Haunted house- not the Halloween variety but any experiences? Are the ghost hunters and tv shows nonsense? Just general thoughts on subject.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

subbing! 

My only story was not scary, actually my mom and I got a good laugh. 

My grandma grew up in indonesia, and always insisted the fruit Mango, is called Manga (plural: Manga manga). When she passed away last July, I travelled home to be with my family and attend her funeral. The day before the funeral I was checking opening times of clothing stores in the nearest city, and ended up on the website of Mango. When I clicked the link to google maps for the nearest store, google maps' language was set to indonesian. (I'm Dutch, this was in the netherlands, on a computer that is configured to run in English/Spanish). We laughed as my grandma was still correcting our use of Mango instead of Manga <3


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Those ridiculous 'ghost hunter' shows are complete and utter nonsense. If you have sensitive abilities, you don't need to even be on site in order to know there are entities or presences in a particular place.


Just what the presence or presences might be may be in question, but not whether or not a place has activity. I don't use words like 'paranormal' or 'supernatural', because everything is part of the natural world. Just because we don't understand it or can't make it adhere to the principals of this particular physical reality, doesn't make something unnatural.


So yes, I believe. Have had more than a few encounters over the years. Some are human souls, some appear to be residual echoes, while others never drew breath in this reality.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

And kinda on topic but not enough for own thread, mediums. I know most are cons and all but the Long Island show. My thoughts on that particular one is even if it is a scam, it really seems to help people. Plus if it is fake they are drawing from a way better talent pool/agency than the other reality shows.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Nope. They're a combination of our lizard brains looking for danger and our need for answers, so we assign answers to unknown or unfamiliar phenomena in the form of ghosts.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Seen 'em. Felt them. Believe that our life energy goes somewhere when our body dies; maybe in some cases it changes form?

One quick story.
We were renovating our home. The prior owner died of cancer (possibly in the house) and he was the original builder of the house. By all accounts he had a big connection to the land and the house it stood on. I had a hand sander plugged in to the outlet while my husband and I were discussing our plans for changes. 

The sander turned itself on and off quickly. Thought it weird but, we kept talking...then, again it turned on and off. Checked the switch to make sure it was securely off. Continued our conversation. Again. On. Off. Until I finally just unplugged it. We used that sander in that same outlet many times after that, it never did it again. Strange.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

The mountain monster one is shady, but entertaining in a strange way every now and then.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> Seen 'em. Felt them. Believe that our life energy goes somewhere when our body dies; maybe in some cases it changes form?
> 
> One quick story.
> We were renovating our home. The prior owner died of cancer (possibly in the house) and he was the original builder of the house. I had a hand sander plugged in to the outlet while my husband and I were discussing our plans for changes.
> ...


That's the kind of thing I was wondering about.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I grew up in a haunted house, my dad still lives there, I had my last couple experiences there in Broad daylight. My dad lives alone, and the last time I was in that house by myself I beat my dad home by about 25 min so I was sitting in the bathroom using the facilities and within 5 minutes heard 3 loud voices coming from the basement. We used to see shadows, hear voices, see things move/ get knocked over, I saw 4-5 full body apparations with my own eyes, captured evps on a recorder.. I could go on and on.. I don't know how he still lives there, when my parents were married, my mom said every day their bed was tilted and moved halfway across the room, and had to be moved back into place before they went to sleep


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh boy. Where should I start?

1) Okay, so when I was about 10, I had a super overactive imagination. The kind of imagination where I'd see something on the front page of the supermarket tabloids and my brain would concoct some story about how whatever monster was featured was going to be coming to get me. On one particular summer night, I had seen "Bat Boy" featured on the tabloid. I was convinced that Bat Boy was going to come get me. I was in bed and was absolutely terrified. My curtains were taffeta (dumb idea, BTW) and my window was open, so the curtains were blowing in the breeze, making a rustling noise. I had the covers pulled up over my head (because, you know, that stops things that go bump in the night) when the rustling suddenly stopped. I peeked out and at the foot of my bed were two figures. One was my grandpa who passed away when I was seven. The other was my uncle who passed away a couple of decades before I was born (I was born on his birthday and my mom swears I'm exactly like him). I didn't remember my grandpa that well and obviously I'd only seen pictures of my uncle. My uncle was wearing his Army uniform, which I'd never seen pictures of him in. My grandpa was seated and my uncle was standing at his shoulder. They were both smiling at me calmly. I felt a great sense of peace and safety come over me and I fell asleep. When I told my mom about it the next morning (it was her dad and brother), she nearly started crying because I described my uncle perfectly.

2) Then, I moved in with my husband in 2012. His dad passed away in 2007. We lived in my husband's childhood home for a couple of years when we first met. One day, we were in the kitchen cooking dinner and having a stupid argument. We were on opposite sides of the kitchen and all of a sudden my husband goes "Did you just flick my ear?!" I responded that there was no way I could have flicked his ear, as I was on the other side of the kitchen. Come to find out, his dad used to flick him in the ear when he was being stupid. 

3)Fast forward a couple of weeks. I got home before my husband did and went to unlock the door. Normally, we'd only lock the handle, not the deadbolt, as we left the house. So, I go to unlock the handle, turn the knob, only to find that the deadbolt is thrown. Figuring my husband had exited through a different door and left the deadbolt locked, I unlocked the deadbolt and tried the handle...only to find the handle (that I had just unlocked) locked. Thinking I was going nuts by this time, I again unlocked the handle and turned it...only to have the deadbolt (that I had just unlocked) thrown. By this time, I was seriously creeped out, so I ran back to my car and drove to the gas station on the corner to wait for my husband to come home. He arrived about thirty minutes later and we walked to the door together. He tried the door without unlocking anything...and both the handle and deadbolt were unlocked. 

4) A couple of months later, I was in the shower. It's an old house and the shower was a tub with an attached glass door. Now, there used to be a window at about shoulder height (on me), but it was framed and drywalled in when they added the long "rec room" onto the back (basically fully enclosed an existing porch). The windowsill was still there, so we used it to put our shampoo and such on. Anyway, I'm taking a shower and use the shampoo, then put it back. I'm halfway through lathering up my hair when all of a sudden I feel a brush of something and the shampoo bottle (nice big 32oz Tresumme bottle) goes flying past my face and crashes into the glass shower door. I stood there frozen. My husband came rushing in (he heard the crash from the kitchen next door) to make sure I was alright, as he thought I had fallen in the shower, it was that loud. He laughed when I told him the shampoo bottle had flown across the tub and made that noise. I tried recreating the effect to see if the bottle would fly off if the sill on its own. Every single time it simply fell off the edge straight down. The only time it flew across the tub was it if was thrown with force. The same exact thing happened to my husband a few weeks later. Freaked him out completely.

5) Around the same time, I was home alone doing the dishes. Suddenly felt like someone was standing behind me, caging me to the counter. There was no one there. Not sure why, but I said "John, you need to back off" (my husband's dad's name was John). Immediately, the presence moved away from me and watched me from the opposite corner of the kitchen. Come to find out, my husband's dad used to do that to his mom all the time (the caging her in thing).

6) Finally, I was home alone waiting for my husband to get home. It was right about the time for him to get home and I happened to glance over at the entrance to the laundry room at the other end of the dining room. It was dark, but I saw the distinct silhouette of a man, about 6' tall, wearing a cowboy hat. He was built about like my husband is. As soon as I saw him, he moved quickly into the back room. Obviously, I didn't follow. About the same time, according to my husband, he was sitting out in his truck listening to a song on the radio that reminded him of his dad. He had turned the truck off and reached to the back seat to get something (so hands nowhere near any of the controls on the truck or the keys, which were still in the ignition) when the lights and horn turned on, then immediately turned off. When I told him about the figure I had seen, he said that his dad was built like him, about his same height, and always wore a cowboy hat. 

7) I used to work at Goodwill years ago. There was a "legend" that our back room was haunted. I remember the first time I went back there by myself at night. I could have sworn I saw an evil face peering at me from back in the corner between the gaylords. Another time, one of our managers had arrived super early to get some paperwork done. She was glancing at the cameras every now and again to check on things when she noticed some movement at one of the sorting stations. She watched as a ball rolled around the station, then fell off the edge and hit the floor. It didn't bounce (it should have). The AC and heater were both off and she went to down to and there were no drafts in the area. One night, for whatever reason, I decided to drive around the back of the building as I left. We had been talking about whatever lurked in our back room and as I drove around, I just got this heavy, super-oppressive feeling come over me. I started almost hyperventilating and started crying (not normally an emotional person). During the whole drive home (five miles, so about 15 minutes), I kept feeling like I was being watched. I literally ran to my apartment and locked the door. I couldn't sleep that night, as I just felt so scared. Finally, right before dawn, I told the spirit out loud that I meant it no harm and asked it to leave. The feeling went away and I was finally able to sleep.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I could sit here and type a very long paragraph or more (and did but erased) about what I believe on the subject, but in the end, Speed Racer said very shortly almost exactly how I feel about the subject, their last paragraph in particular. (So sorry Speed, I'm copying you... a little)

As far as the ghost hunter type TV shows, I do believe they are for the most part hokey. I have watched a few episodes of different series where I do believe they are experiencing and seeing a presence, but that was just a FEW. But DANGIT if I don't find them extremely entertaining!

I have mixed feelings on Mediums, as I do believe some people are more sensitive to feeling these presences. But again, for the most part I find them hokey as well. I do think it may help some feel comfort, but I think it may be damaging in the long run (at least the fakes) to play on people's emotions and exploit deceased loved ones.

As far as stories go, I know I've felt and experienced these presences, and I do believe there are some out there who wish to guide and comfort us, as well as cause us unease and distress. There may be others still who are uneasy and restless themselves.

My husband has talked a few times about his house being "haunted" as a child. He and his siblings were young, like maybe under 12? I can't remember all the details. He said they would experience the normal doors and cupboards openings and closing. His parent's didn't think anything of it as this had been happening for a while. His younger brother then started seeing a little girl in his doorway at night after a door would slam or the floor would creak. She told him one night that she was tired and couldn't sleep. He told his parents and they called (after much reluctance) a local church official. This official blessed the house (the first time I have heard of that happening in our area) and also blessed this girl's spirit, that she would be at peace. The doors and creaking stopped, and his brother saw her one more time after that, but never again.

Now, I was not there and shortened that quite a bit, but my husband and his family speak about this rarely, but with much conviction, and I know the situation makes my husband a bit uneasy. I do think my husband's brother is one of the previous mentioned people sensitive to presences, as this is not the only thing he has seen, just the most extreme and clear.

I do also have a similar story to Reining's. I inherited an old Oldsmobile Cutlass from my Grandpa a few years after he died. He liked to goof around, and one of the things he would do would be to quickly flip the locks in the car and pretend the car is doing it it's self. Well, I would notice the car lock it'self when I would start to drive, and I thought that was weird for an old car, but though maybe it was just high tech for it's age. But then it started flipping quickly form locked to unlocked in short bursts while I drove. Then I would find I would leave it locked in a parking lot and come out to find it un-locked. While frustrating, was very funny and we were positive this was Grandpa, still playing with the locks.

Experiences like these could also very well be as Apu, our lizard brains looking for answers, or that we're crazy and seeing things, but I like the idea that there's something more.

PS: looks like you guys got paragraphs upon paragraphs anyways... geeze, I can't ever keep it short.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had a few "encounters". Some benign, a few malevolent and many just "an angel on my shoulder".

When I was a child, about 1st grade, we lived in a shambling old 2 story farm house in Phoenix. This was when there were still old farm houses. Anyway, my older sister would complain and feeling horrible and refused to go upstairs alone. One afternoon, I came home from school and was upstairs laying on my bed. I think I was in trouble (again) and I was supposed to take a nap. I felt a hand pressing on my back HARD. I mean I FELT A HAND pressing on me. Weird feeling. Anyway it scared the crap out of me and I jumped up and went running downstairs. Mother was in the kitchen and I cried and told her about it. She was not exactly the soft hugging type, but completely blew it off explaining about muscle responses, fatigue, blah, blah, blah. I KNEW I felt a hand. 

Anyway, it was only a couple of days later that I came home from school and Mother had already packed all our things and we moved away. Never a word was spoken about it.

Years later, when I had children and was divorced I went to visit my folks. The kids got my old room and I slept on the couch. At some point during the night I felt myself being "lifted" up. Hard to explain, but I just KNEW it wasn't good. The feeling of doom was actually sickening. Still can't explain. Anyway, I've never fought a feeling so hard before, but finally I just kind of felt a thump and I was back on the couch and alone. Never did go back to sleep that night.

One of the best examples of "an angel on my shoulder" was when I had to come back from Michigan. I sold everything I could and packed on my old '69 Bonneville the absolute necessities to start over with two children. That poor old car was amazing! Anyway, being naive I didn't realize we were riding on the axle all the way from Michigan to Arizona. That car rode wonderfully and got us back to where we needed to be. After I got some sleep it was time to go out job hunting. The first day, the master cylinder went out right there in the drive. No brakes. Got that fixed. The next day, the radiator started leaking. Fixed that. Then there was something else, and something else. That old car that I'd only paid $50 for got me from Arizona to Michigan. Drove Michigan for a year then back to Arizona. Safely. It never drove anywhere again.

Then there's the time recently. We bought this property with the original old mobile home on it. OLD. Both of the previous owners had passed away. I would sometimes stay up at night watching TV or reading and the dogs and cats would sit quietly on the couch and just watch something across the ceiling. In unison. When we finally were about to build our house we hired a crew to come and demo the old trailer. It was a crew of Mexican workers. Some spoke English, some did not. When they tore into the walls, they all backed off. Their Patron came to me explaining that they did not want to continue the work. I had to ask why? He explained that they were finding small electrical fires inside the walls that had been extinguished. They were afraid of disrupting the spirits. So we had to talk them into thanking the spirits for saving our lives so many times over the 18 months my family lived in that trailer and asking them to move on. They finally tore down that old trailer, but I thank the universe everyday for saving our lives. If any one of those fires had been allowed to burn we would have died.

Even still every now and then I feel a cool draft, or a prickly sensation in our new house. Who knows?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I actually contacted one of those paranormal "shows" in the past about my fathers house.. they told me it sounded like my experience it was a poltergeist and they didn't do those, and they wished me the best of luck. The house I live in now has quite a few quirks.. found out about 3 years after we moved in, that someone died in it, old man, wife went out of town, and he was found dead after about 5 days, In my child's room to boot. She has been terrified of sleeping in there for a while, went from one night light to 2 to a light on all night, to door off hinges as she wouldn't let us close it.. we have the occasional light turn on and off, doors open and close, tv turns on randomly in middle of night, and her toys.. which creep me the h*ll out.. the talking toys that turn on and chat with each other.. AFTER I physically switch them off.. I'd write a bunch of things that happened at his house, but I don't think everyone wants to read yet another novel.. lol


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

This is great and very interesting. One question I do have is for those that have seen them. Do they have demension or are they flat? I ask because was in another similar discussion when the a picture from the Amityville house was shown. ( sorry cant get it to post. Which explains why no picture in other matching names thread) the picture is supposed to be a ghost of one of the people that died, a little boy. But his hair is covering some of the door frame.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

RennyPatch said:


> I actually contacted one of those paranormal "shows" in the past about my fathers house.. they told me it sounded like my experience it was a poltergeist and they didn't do those, and they wished me the best of luck. The house I live in now has quite a few quirks.. found out about 3 years after we moved in, that someone died in it, old man, wife went out of town, and he was found dead after about 5 days, In my child's room to boot. She has been terrified of sleeping in there for a while, went from one night light to 2 to a light on all night, to door off hinges as she wouldn't let us close it.. we have the occasional light turn on and off, doors open and close, tv turns on randomly in middle of night, and her toys.. which creep me the h*ll out.. the talking toys that turn on and chat with each other.. AFTER I physically switch them off.. I'd write a bunch of things that happened at his house, but I don't think everyone wants to read yet another novel.. lol


I would sooooo freaking move out


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

aubie said:


> This is great and very interesting. One question I do have is for those that have seen them. Do they have demension or are they flat? I ask because was in another similar discussion when the a picture from the Amityville house was shown. ( sorry cant get it to post. Which explains why no picture in other matching names thread) the picture is supposed to be a ghost of one of the people that died, a little boy. But his hair is covering some of the door frame.


I never actually see anything, just "feel". However my daughters friend actually had a photograph of a shadowy figure in a "haunted" hotel in Jerome, Arizona. Creepy


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

aubie said:


> This is great and very interesting. One question I do have is for those that have seen them. Do they have demension or are they flat? I ask because was in another similar discussion when the a picture from the Amityville house was shown. ( sorry cant get it to post. Which explains why no picture in other matching names thread) the picture is supposed to be a ghost of one of the people that died, a little boy. But his hair is covering some of the door frame.


 I have seen a little boy 3-4x at my dads house.. I saw him from 2nd floor window looking in once.. was bluish and I jumped up to go see and was gone.. another time I saw it in mirror in living room from bathroom behind me.. again when I went into room was gone. My mom used to see an older man in a flannel shirt with a beard in the middle of the night some times when they were married and I saw him standing in front of their doorway once myself.. had a green flannel shirt on and grey hair.. could tell their was color but was semi transparent.. my dad didn't have a beard or wear flanel


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

I believe in ghosts, aliens too and spirits.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

aubie said:


> This is great and very interesting. One question I do have is for those that have seen them. Do they have demension or are they flat?


One I saw was translucent another was opaque. The translucent one I could see the wall behind him, the opaque one blocked out the light and wall behind them. Both looked as though you were seeing a person, with dimension.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Blue said:


> I never actually see anything, just "feel". However my daughters friend actually had a photograph of a shadowy figure in a "haunted" hotel in Jerome, Arizona. Creepy


I need to clarify. This photo was of my daughter standing int he parking garage and the shadowy figure was behind her. Daughter's hair was slightly raised and she seemed to be "ducking away" from something.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Blue said:


> I would sooooo freaking move out


 Oh its being talked about more and more. I hate to be a person who talks like this, but I have a couple of relatives (close family) not doing good health wise, looks like both may end up in hospice soon, and I know for a fact I'm going to get something from both of them, which we decided we are going to start our own farm, get 1-2 more horses, and move our 2 there.. and start a new life.. NOT in a house that creeps us all out all the time


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

We have at least one presence on our place. We believe it is the property's previous owner, who lived here his entire life and was basically a hermit in the old house with 30+ beagles for the last 10 years of his life. He likes to turn the trailer stereo and the living room tv on. I thought when I first moved here that it was just weird electric surges, as the radio in the horse trailer is the one most often turned on. However, after an encounter while cleaning the trailer, I couldn't come up with any "reasonable" explanation. 

I went out to clean the LQ the day after a ride, and found the stereo on with a country CD playing. I didn't think much of it, but changed it to the local alternative radio station I liked. I took some laundry into the house, and when I came back out, the country cd was playing again. Thinking maybe I had bumped a button while stripping the bed and not noticed, I just changed it back to the radio. Did some more cleaning, then took another set of stuff to the house. Came back out to find the country cd playing again. At that point, I looked around to see if my DH had unexpectedly come home and was playing tricks (he wasn't). I ejected the cd. Next trip of stuff to the house, I took the cd in with me. When I went back out, I heard only static, despite still being tuned to the right station. I tried changing it to another station and that one came in fine. Changed it back to the alternative one and got only static. I pondered what the chances were of the station just happening to have technical problems at that exact time. I went back into the house and turned a radio on, which played the station fine. I went back out to the trailer and there was nothing but static. Went into the house, where the station was still playing, opened a window and turned it up loudly enough to hear from outside, just to be sure it stayed playing while I was in the trailer. It did, though the trailer was still only static.

I went into the house, picked up the cd and took it back out into the trailer. As soon as I put it into the cd player, then switched back to the radio, the station resumed playing. I had to laugh and throw up my hands at that point, saying "ok, you win!"

Since then, I just greet Artie whenever I find a radio or tv playing, or if I go into the old house for any reason. I have never had another issue with my station not playing. That country cd just stays in the player, and it is always what is playing when the stereo turns itself on.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Phantom, atta girl. He's got a right to listen to what he liked right?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't have any personal stories to share on ghosts (I feel so outta the loop!), but I am enjoying reading these! :O So crazy.
Goodness gracious these are making me have the chills! I'd be so scared if I lived in a house with a 'bad' spirit! I'd have to go. LOL.

I do, however, believe that those shows are such BS as well. I never watched them because they just didn't seem real at all.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

RennyPatch said:


> I'd write a bunch of things that happened at his house, but I don't think everyone wants to read yet another novel.. lol


Yes yes, we DO want to read another novel! And another one, and another one... 

These are so cool, they are creeping me out, but in a good way haha. I hope I'll never cross paths with any 'unknown' presences. I think family members or close friends I would be ok with if they come back to hang out in my house.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

My husband and I mow cemeteries in our township for extra money. Some of these cemeteries have graves from the1800's. We used to take our kids with us and let them play on the Church steps while we mowed (they were 5 and 8) These cemeteries are out in the country at very old country churches. At one of these cemeteries at the exact same place I would hear a child saying Mommy, Mommy - not sad or scared just like a child trying to get his mom's attention. I would always turn off my mower and go check on my kids. Then one day I saw a little boy run in front of the mower - he was smiling and laughing and saying Mommy Mommy- I smiled back at him and kept mowing. He wore old clothes. and was barefoot and had a bowl hair cut. I saw him a lot (not every time but a few times each mowing season) I kept it to myself until my husband mentioned to me that he had been seeing an old farmer (big overall's etc) on his side of the cemetery (we started at opposite sides and met in the middle) and I told him about the little boy. We mowed there for many years and saw the same "ghosts" each year. Eventually a person near our own age was buried in a family plot there. I did not know him personally but know of his family. About a yr after his death I would see him standing near his grave looking around smoking a cigarette. We no longer mow there - not because of the ghosts but because the church became so small they could not afford to pay to keep the cemetery mowed.

One other instance comes to mind - My daughter, my husband and I all were there to experience it. My Mother lived in SD with my sister and met a man and married him - they were married 15yrs and Doug became terminal with prostrate cancer. He was very ill but wanted to die at home. This home had been in his family since they homesteaded it in the 1800's. The house came from the Montgomery Ward Catalog via rail way and horse team to the homestead. Doug was extremely proud of his families history and this home. Doug passed way Dec 30 2010. My Mom stayed in the house for a few months and eventually decided to move back to IL to be closer to her family (she is from IL) My husband daughter and I went up to SD in Aug of 2011 to help her move her things out of the house. We had stayed there on family vacations yearly since their marriage so were familiar with the home. The evening we arrived my Mom who had been staying in IL decided that the house mostly empty was too much and stayed with a friend. In the AM when my family woke we went downstairs to start loading the remainder of the boxes. As we were all in the living room we heard a door open upstairs , foot steps walk down the hall way to the bathroom and the door to the bathroom close. This was about 7AM. these sounds were as clear as a bell! The three of us looked at each other with our mouths open. My 11 yr old daughter said Grandpa Doug is upstairs - when my Mom got to the house an hour or so later we told her what happened and she said - yep- that is about the time he got up everyday and he always went straight down the hall to the bathroom.

I have had more experiences - none bad. I also see a psychic once a yr and she has proven more accurate than inaccurate.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

carshon said:


> My husband and I mow cemeteries in our township for extra money. Some of these cemeteries have graves from the1800's.


We have a cemetery just like this beside the property. Our driveway is immediately on the other side of those trees and you can see our pasture fence beyond that:











Artie is buried there. His is the most modern grave by many, many years.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I am hesitant to believe something exists, spirits/ghosts/etc. but I have some stories.
My younger sister's birth mom had ALS, making her paralyzed other then her eyes. She used a computer to look at a letter and basically type with her eyes. High tech, very cool. I never met her before she died, but her computer is still here, and occasionally dad turns it on, because he reused it as a backup. Well, it will randomly turn on, turn off, make a milisecond of noises that is gibberish, and other spooky stuff. 
Mom of this woman, my grandma, has a house. This house's electricity was set up by her deceased husband. The lights will flicker on and off, turn themselves on, blinds will open and shut, and drinks will be poured over night without her aid. She believes it's her husband, and is not afraid what-so-ever. But once, my cousin Cole was there and said he saw the shadow of a man. 
But for sure, the Shanghai tunnels of Portland are haunted as hell, and I could feel it. It was awful. Never again...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

aubie said:


> This is great and very interesting. One question I do have is for those that have seen them. Do they have demension or are they flat? I ask because was in another similar discussion when the a picture from the Amityville house was shown. ( sorry cant get it to post. Which explains why no picture in other matching names thread) the picture is supposed to be a ghost of one of the people that died, a little boy. But his hair is covering some of the door frame.


My grandpa and uncle had dimension, but they were faded, like an old photograph. My husband's dad, even though he was only a sillouhette, had dimension as well.

The hotel I manage has it's share of things going on. We've had guests state that they have had blankets pulled off of them and played tug-o-war with their blankets. These are big, burly railroad workers who had a room to themselves, so no roommates or anyone messing with them. Had a guest say her AC unit kept turning on and off at random so she turned her thermostat off. It still kept doing it, so she unplugged the unit. It still kept doing it, then she heard men talking by the bathroom at the front of the room. We have what we affectionately call the "cologne ghost." Every few weeks, my housekeepera will go into one of a certain block of rooms upstairs and right in front of the dresser, it will strongly of the same men's cologne. We've tried cleaning the carpets and spraying deodorizer. We even ran our ozone machine. It'll last for a few days, then just disappear. We see shadows at the front desk all the time at night. My assistant manager has heard people going up and down the stairs and talking, but there's no one there.


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The hotel I manage has it's share of things going on. We've had guests state that they have had blankets pulled off of them and played tug-o-war with their blankets....


Well mark me down as never staying in an old hotel by myself. I'd be traumatized for life if something like that happened, I had enough fears as a child trying to sleep at night that have stayed with me. o_o


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

ah covers pulled off.. been there.. it's not a fun experience, when I was 18 I had a job overnights so I had a room darkening curtain put up and I slept during the day while dad was at work.. Try being in a deep sleep and being woke up swearing someone was screaming my name.. like needing help, or yelling fire.. or something to that nature jumping up and no one in house.. being drenched in sweat yet freezing.. or taking a shower and feeling someone touch you, or hearing voices when you are washing your hair, cold breaths on your neck, lights turning off, all lights going out when you were in basement by yourself..happened a LOT, random disembodied voices, and things moving/ falling over..lots and lots of being woke up.. alone in house was much worse, alone at night.. foggatabout it once I had a car.. I actually went and crashed at friends house, or lied and slept in car if I knew no one was going to be there if I was off. And through the years I found out my brother, my mom, both my aunts, all my cousins and my wife and brothers ex wife all had numerous experiences in that house.. my brother and his ex wife lived in the basement for a while.. some of her stories make mine look tame. The house wasn't old.. built in 1984, my parents bought it in 1987 and it was in a nice neighborhood


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

RennyPatch said:


> .. or taking a shower and feeling someone touch you, or hearing voices when you are washing your hair, cold breaths on your neck,


OOoooo, I hate being in the shower and "feeling" something that isn't right. j


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Cemeteries creep me out. I truly believe they all have spirits in them. I have no problem being in one during the day but at night? No way.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow a lot of stories. Thank goodness I have nothing like them and what I can add pales in comparison.

Someone mentioned feeling of doom- I have only had that once. One night in college I was alone and hungry with nothing in the apartment. Pretty common. So I grabbed my keys and headed for the door. It was a very safe small town, as close to modern day Mayberry as you can get. But this overwhelming feeling came over me and the message was clear. If you walk out that door, you will die. Wasn't a voice or anything, but as clear as if it was if that makes sense. So I scrapped the peanut butter jar one more time and went to bed.

Hearing strange sounds. I hear phantom sounds sometimes. I don't mention them much because people think hearing voices, microwave talking to you tin foil hat stuff. I have some hearing issues. Some loss, pitch and tone problems, etc. I don't mention them much because others have it far worse. It may be heritory I don't know. But right now it's just inconvenient and socially awkward at times. Anyway phantom sounds is part of it, and happens at night. Mostly it's static sounds, running water type things. But I have heard what sounds like someone outside my door shaking sacks. Or sounds like someone is walking on my bed. It can creep you out. I can't imagine what yalll go through.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I once rented a house. Very inexpensively in a really, really good neighborhood. I desperately needed a place for myself and three kids.

The owner was upfront about the situation. His father was the caregiver for the mother, who was disabled. The other son was a druggie. The druggie son and a friend broke in to steal and shots were fired. The dad, the druggie son and his friend all died in the house. There were still holes in the baseboards from shotgun shot. I repaired those. The house had been otherwise redone.

It was unsaleable. No one in the relatively small town (50,000) would touch it. He needed someone to have a good experience in the house to change the perception.

For the first 6-8 weeks, drawers would open and close in the kitchen, back door would open, kitchen faucet would turn on, and the washer would turn on.

I needed a place that I could afford, and as I said, the neighborhood was fantastic. I also don't believe that "spirits" are tougher than my God, so I wasn't afraid. For the kids, I made jokes of it all "Hey! Throw in a load of clothes while you're at it!" "Do up some dishes, please." "What's for supper?"

But, bottom line I felt like we were safe and whatever was causing the activity wouldn't stick around. It didn't. I know a nice family bought it (it was worth a lot more than I could afford!) after I got more settled and bought my own place.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sure that many people are more sensitive to spirits than others - children in particular. 

I have had many instances over the years. 

A girl Hazel was diagnosed with Whilms Dieaae a child cancer of the kidneys. Despite all the treatment, chemo and radiation Hazel died a couple of weeks after her fifth birthday. Knowing she would be to sick for birthday to celebrate it was held six weeks early. One present she received was a star, named after her.

She had come to me many times to ride. The last time she came she was very poorly and as I lifted her off the pony she said, "When I die I am going to live on my star, will you wave to me?" 
I held her close so she wouldn't see my tears and told her, "Not only will I wave to you, I will make a wish."
She pushed herself back to look at me and said, "I will only be a junior Angel so it had better not be a big one!" 

Months later I was returning at night from lampung with the dogs. It had been windy and cloudy but the wind dropped and the skies cleared. Something made me look up at the Milky Way and I stopped and waved saying, "Hazel, I haven't a clue what star you are on but I am waving to you and my wishes are that you are well and happy."'

I took a couple of steps when there was a shooting star - normally these are so fast but this one was as if it was in slow motion. I tell you I walked back the rest of the way not touching the ground.

Just over a year after her death I was awoken with a child calling my name. I looked out he window and could clearly see Hazel riding a pony I had learned to ride on. She was laughing and waving to me and called out "Watch this." They set off at a canter, did a big circle around a telegraph pole, stopped, waved and she called out. "Got to go, love you." They cantered off across the field and disappeared down the hill. 

I was wide awake.

Next day early, I went around the fields to check the horses and sheep. I went into the field where I had seen Hazel. I had been thinking about the incident knowing that from my cottage I would not have heard her calling me and I would not have been able to see all I had. The field was growing for hay and just ready for cutting. As I turned to get back on the ATV so I noticed flattened grass. I walked to take a look, I don't know why because there were many deer about the area. 
I walked the large circle around the pole and followed the flattened grass across the field down the hill where it suddenly stopped, the grass remaining upright. I studied the area and there was nothing to be seen. Had it been a deer the track would have gone to the fence and into the woods. Nothing was flattened in the other direction for something returning on the same track.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Fortunately Cemeteries don't bother me as I grew up across the road from one.
I lived on the outskirts of a city and our road had houses on one side and the Cemetery on the other, when I got my first horse and in the fall it got dark so early that riding after dark on the roads was not a great idea and I asked the Cemetery owners if I could ride in the Cemetery at night, they had one half that was not in use and a big open field with paths through it. They said yes so that is what I would do.

One night I was riding home up the road just at dark on the weekend and one of my neighbours stopped me to ask if I ever rode in the Cemetery at night, I said yes and he began to laugh. He would be sitting in his front room and see this big whitish blob floating along the pathway about 3' off the ground. He didn't believe in ghosts but this was quite puzzling to him. My horse was a light dapple grey with black legs and in the dark all he saw was a ghost like apparition. He didn't say anything about it until another neighbour mentioned it as well.

The Cemetery Ghost mystery solved.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Dwarf said:


> Well mark me down as never staying in an old hotel by myself. I'd be traumatized for life if something like that happened, I had enough fears as a child trying to sleep at night that have stayed with me. o_o


Ironically, our hotel was built less than eight years ago (July 2009). :shock:

Ok. Had something happen last night/this morning and it has both my husband and I spooked and baffled. Keep in mind that the previous owner of the house we live in now passed away here in the house.

So, right around Christmas, my debit card went missing. We had used it at the store down the street and I handed it back to my husband, who usually keeps it in his wallet. A few days later and we can't find it anywhere. So, went to my bank and got a new one. No big deal. 

Fast forward to this morning. I had just gotten out of the shower when my husband calls out "Did you bring your debit card inside?" When I said that I hadn't, he says "Then where did this come from?" He walks into the bedroom with my debit card in his hand. My OLD debit card. The one we lost. After a brief discussion about whether it was my old one or not, I asked him where he found it. He said it was sitting on the china cabinet in the living room, right out in the open. We pass that cabinet every day, several times a day. You have to walk by it on the way from the front door to anywhere else in the house. You have to walk around it to get to the hall to the bedroom. No way we wouldn't have seen it there and neither of us saw it there last night.

So then my husband starts doubting that it's my old card (i had checked my Amazon account which has my new card info on it, so I knew it was my old card). So, he goes out to the truck to check his wallet. As he's walking back in, I hear him exclaim "Wait a minute! Where did it go? I just saw it!" When he opened his wallet in the truck, my debit card was in its normal slot. He came inside and he went to take the card out to show me...and it wasn't there. Now, we can't find my new card anywhere. My husband just used it to get fuel on Monday and I saw it in his wallet when he paid for the groceries yesterday.

Then, my husband had brought a few individual creamers home from the hotel for his coffee during the week. He had them sitting on the counter while we put away the groceries. After we were done, he went to put them away and couldn't find them anywhere. He finally found them later today in one of the cupboards, right where he'd intended to put them, but neither of us had put them there. 

:eek_color:


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

My grandfather's property has a ghost. You will be home alone and you will hear someone talking. Or you'll see a shadow moving wrong or not the right shape. Things would be moved and put in the weirdest places. Occasionally we'd smell tobacco smoke and there was no source. 


We got a recorder and started messing around with it. Asking if anyone was there. Well we got a man's voice saying "Morgan". About a year or two later we ended up doing research on the boundaries after a fence dispute and we found an old article from the 1890's saying the Morgan family had broken up their ranch...our land was part of the original homestead. 

My father was home with my mother in the shower and he saw a figure in blue walk through the living room and into the kitchen. He said it was a dark haired man, lean in build, looked fairly young. One of the dogs even lifted his head and watched the person. No one else was home. 

We did a ton of research and found out two young men died from the Morgan family. Both named Thomas. One died from injuries sustained in the Civil War fighting for the confederacy. We found his grave in a local graveyard. The other was a 23 year old son that died from the influenza outbreak that wiped out a large portion of the town. They don't have records of where he's buried. We honestly think he was buried on the land and he's still watching over the property. 

A friend of mine came down this October around Halloween and she is terrified of ghosts. she even saged her room when she heard of Morgan. Well the entire time she was here, Morgan was very active. He took her sunglasses and put them in a room she hadn't gone in. The water kept turning off on her when she was showering. Her dog came with her and would bark and growl at thin air. 


We were making Christmas cookies and I had 4 sticks of butter on the counter thawing. I was putting together the mixer when I turned around and we only had 3 sticks. We looked everywhere for the butter and it never returned. No clue why a ghost wanted butter but Morgan is a bit of a trickster. 


When I was a kid we had a birthday party and my whole class came. One girl was being a brat, really bossy, until her hair got pulled. We actually saw it stand up like someone gave it a good tug. 

My niece plays with him. If you ask her she'll tell you about her friend Tommy. He'll made a loud bang and she'll go chasing after him and he'll move a toy sometimes. It's become a bit of a joke now that she's older. "Morgan I have to go to the bathroom/shower, keep an eye on Kairi please"


We did have an unfriendly ghost. I'd gone exploring an abandoned graveyard with a friend and this place was creepy. We left pretty quick. Old injuries ached, we were cold, just way bad mojo. I ended up finding out it was a slave burial ground that had the original grave markers torn up and then white graves put over top. 


For a good month afterwards, we'd have very bad feelings. My grandfather had long scratches show up on his back. I had the cold water turn off in the sower and actually had the water burn me. The dogs were growling and pacing around. I was home alone and the dogs went nuts barking and growling at the window. I looked outside and saw a tall slim figure by our barn. All black no features. I called the cops and they looked everywhere. But they couldn't even find footprints. I'm a cop's kid that they watched grow up so they knew I wasn't screwing around and one of them ended up staying with me until my grandfather got home. 

We ended up getting together and asking the ghost to leave. That we didn't mean him any harm but he was scaring us. It actually got a bit worse after that. I have an acquaintance that's a wiccan and she did a ritual that banished the bad and left Morgan alone. We did notice that while the baddie was here Morgan never played his games. But after that they bad one was gone and Morgan went back to normal.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

@Drafty.... and so it begins...lol the moving items can be funny or a pita.. depends on how many times it happens


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

*Rain* *Shadow*, you are braver than I. I couldn't stay in a place with angry spirits. I've seen my animals watch in wonder at a benevolent spirit, but I couldn't handle an angry one.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

RennyPatch said:


> @Drafty.... and so it begins...lol the moving items can be funny or a pita.. depends on how many times it happens


The creamer thing was kind of amusing. The debit card thing is not cool at all.

I have a series of pictures from the house we just moved out of. Our older cat was playing in a box in the dining room and we were sitting in the living room. The lights were off (we were watching TV) and I started trying to take pics of him with the flash on on my phone. The first pic was blurry and there were two orbs of light (this was winter, so no bugs) in the frame. Next pic was slightly more in focus and the orbs were slightly smaller and in different places in the frame. Third pic was perfectly clear with no orbs or anything. The pics were taken in rapid succession. Unfortunately, the phone died completely last year and took all my pics with it. 😞


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I asked my daughter if I could tell about "ToeFoot" and she said yes.

ToeFoot was the imaginary friend of my oldest daughter. He supposedly had one leg with a tiny foot and a giant big toe and was quite short in height. She said he hopped and she would chase him and he would disappear. We were in an old duplex at the time. Almost every day, when she was four, my daughter would tell me about ToeFoot playing with her upstairs.

The owner, a friend lived in the other half and told us previous renters had complained about "things going bump in the night." We reported we had no trouble but that maybe it was ToeFoot. We all laughed, but she said "That is pretty creepy because that is what other kids have described."

We had no issues. One day, though, after some work had been done on the basement rec room there was sawdust all around. I went to vacuum it, and on the stairs was the footprint of ToeFoot. One right foot, very small with a very large big toe on the stairs and a few on the floor of the basement. 

I was surprised, to say the least, but piped up with "Well, heck, you are real, Mr ToeFoot!"


----------



## TuyaGirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Compared to your experiences in the matter this is nothing, but here it goes:
My uncle lives in a very antique farm with my aunt. When I was a little girl we went there for a quick visit and going through the corridor I looked inside a room and, appart from an old lady stitting in a rocking chair (I hope it is the correct term, english is not my native language), and many, many cats, there was nothing else in there. I mean no furniture, nothing. She looked at me, I looked at her, and moved on. But somehow I never forgot that, because in my teens, and one day talking with my mother I came up with the fact that uncle had a lot of cats. She was like no, he had not, and I replied that they were with the old lady. I could see my mum getting livid, and was not getting it. I was then told that it was impossible that I could have seen her, since she had died before I was born (it was aunt's mother), and after I described her it matched. 
My mother told my aunt about it, and she was not surprised, she experienced a lot of paranormal activity there, the most scary being the night where she stayed paralysed in that corridor, while a music she never heard before was playing. When it stopped, she could walk again.

It was weird to find out, but not scary. Somehow I never forgot that old lady, but me, being a cat lover, could have been because of the cats. One was on her lap. I can't remember her face anymore, but she was not faded, looked real. 
On the other hand I fear that corridor now... Scary.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

My husband and I bought our first home a little over a year ago. I've always been a bit of a skeptic when it comes to the supernatural. I suppose I believe in ghosts (or at least the possibility of them), but I also believe that most experiences people have can be explained away. Not everything that goes bump in the night is because of a ghost. Since we moved into this house, we've experienced some strange things for sure...

We've heard a male voice in the upstairs hall. I can't understand what he's saying. It's like he's having a hushed conversation with someone else. I've tried to explain this one away, but I just can't. We don't have a TV or any electronics upstairs because we're still in the process of rewiring the house and have no working outlets up there. We live in a single family home, so we don't have any nearby neighbors that I could be hearing through the walls. I can't figure it out.

We have a harp in the foyer and it plays itself sometimes.. just a few off key notes at a time, not any actual songs. At first I blamed that one on the cats, but my husband was looking right at it when it played once, and there was definitely nothing there, at least not visually. I keep wondering if maybe it's temperatures or something making the strings shift, but our front door isn't drafty and the harp isn't even close to the door. It's on the other side of the stairs. I've had this harp for years and it's never done anything like this before so I'm stumped, and any excuse I come up with just feels like reaching.

On one occasion, I saw a full body apparition of a man in our bedroom. I yelled some expletives, and the figure drifted around the foot of the bed and disappeared. My husband woke up when I swore at it, but it was gone so fast he didn't see anything. Sometimes I wonder if I was dreaming at the time, but the whole ordeal definitely felt off.

Our house was built in 1925. The man who built it lived here with his family until his death 40 years later. Sometimes I wonder if it's him... and sometimes I wonder if I'm going crazy.. lol


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

In my early teens I worked in a friend's cafe. My sister, 9, came in to return an empty Coke bottle. The woman, Jess, behind the counter went to give her the deposit but sis turned and said she hadn't been charged a deposit. The woman told her that she had something to tell her. They chatted for a moment and sis went back to the beach. 
Later sis told me that the woman had told her that she was going to go in for a competition with a partner but it wasn't her normal one. They would win but she mustn't be in to much of a hurry because there would be a second part to the competition and she wouldn't look as smart but she would win an enormous cup. 

Several weeks later we had a Pony Club show and sis was in the riding class of which there were three sections. She was in the youngest group and one of the youngest entered. She won, the pony she was riding was not the normal one she had been riding at shows. 

On finishing her class she took her jacket off and chucked it in the back of the van. Unplaited the pony and herself, getting ready for a jumping class. It was then announced that a cup had been donated for the riding class so the first and second placed riders in each section were to return to the ring for a ride off. 

My sister was in tears, her jacket had been on the floor and trodden on mad she certainly wasn't as smart. The pony had sweated being warmed up for the jumping so it was much the same as sis. 
Only when she came out the arena carrying an enormous silver cup did she smile and a while after that suddenly said that it was as Jess had told her weeks before. 

Jess was certainly gifted. She could read a glass of water you had drunk, she had read the Coke bottle my sister had returned.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I’m not sure I could live in a house thought to have ghost. I do however work in a building with far too many ghost stories attached to it. Most of them seem to be centred around the early morning in daylight rather than during the night; probably because that is when most of the people are around.
One is about a photographer. About thirty years ago he was allowed into the grounds to shoot the buildings in the early morning before the workers arrived. He specifically didn’t want people in the images as they were meant to be an official record of the architecture. When he developed the images one of them had a fuzzy but unmistakable image of someone walking straight towards him - head, body with clothes and legs visible. I see this image every day as we have it on the wall in the main building; some argue that it is clearly a man, while others say that it is an optical illusion caused by the way water has run down a slight slope.
Whatever or whoever it was, the building can be very atmospheric as, due to its great age, it often rattles, whines and whistles when the wind blows. However, whether I’m in the upper rooms or the basement, I’ve never felt uneasy: others take a different view.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Can't do picture but here is a video of what I was talking about.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, I read all of the posts here... I have chills! I think there are some things we can't explain, and they probably do exist.

Talking toys turning on by themselves.... omg now that is creepy. I couldn't live in a house that had anything going on. ha

I haven't had any experiences, thank goodness, because I'm a big chicken. ha. But, back in the 1980's, I was curious, and I did go see a few psychics/mediums/tarot card readers.... and while most seemed rather phony to me, there were two who defied explanation. One was a very, very old lady, she was at the western Wisconsin Spiritualist camp in Wonewoc (they have been coming there for decades and decades, since the 1880's I think). She didn't talk to me, only said hello, we sat down, and she seemed to go into a trance and talked, and talked... most of it didn't make a lot of sense to me, but some of it did, and there was no way she could have known those things about me. Same with another psychic I saw some years later... I went with an open mind... out of curiosity, and for the fun of it. She never talked to me either, except to say Hi, I did not fill out any paperwork, she knew nothing of me... yet she proceeded to tell me things that blew my mind, and were very specific. While I think most psychics are probably a farce, I do think there are a few who have a special gift. 

Keep the stories coming... I love reading about everyone's experiences.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

That's so creepy about the child ghost seen at the Amityville Horror house.

I remember watching that movie... and then wishing I had never seen it, ha. I had many a sleepless night after that, thinking about that movie.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Part of the discussion I was in was about how it was fake to pump up interest in the movie. It works I guess. I got taken by the hype and went and saw Blair Witch. The absolute worst movie of all time. Plus nauseating to watch with the camera work.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Ugh Blair Witch was freaking terrible... almost as bad as the Village.. Barf


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

aubie said:


> Can't do picture but here is a video of what I was talking about.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c8iiqRMiiSo


I should NOT have watched that. 

Don't care if it's real or fake, that face with those eyes is coming to haunt my dreams tonight I'm sure xD


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think I'm gonna click the video either...LOL lawd knows I'll be having nightmares tonight too. Some of these stories are already giving me chills! :lol: Yikes!


----------



## Capparouge (Oct 3, 2016)

most is BS, but i do believe, i have seen more than a few incidences in my old home and in general, and once i was not alone so i know im not just crazy.. from feeling a hand grasp my right shoulder to the light flickering and the door flying open (wasnt alone one of the times that happened, happened about 3 times and no open window as an excuse for a gust or something), to my cat acting crazy all a sudden and the lights flickering.
plus i feel things, its hard to describe.. ever get that tingling sensation in the back of your neck when the tv turns on, or the similar feeling like someones watching you, or you "feel" someone waking up next to you before they even move yet? its hard to put into words unless you sort of knwo what i am saying. its inbetween a thought and a feeling, hard to describe but i feel it often near or in cemitarys and also when the odd stuff has happened. i feeling regularly from living people, but also what i suspect "souls" or other entities in different dimensions of our same cosmos (not to sound too nutty lol)
thank god for the things iv felt and seena nd still feel at times, reminds me there is more to life than meets the eye! : )
not sure if this is a facet to any of this but when I was 5 yrs old i found my grand father dead, dead of asphyxiation (lungs collapsed, he was a smoker but not too old) as in i went back to the front of the house and told my mom "voo voo is sleeping with his eyes open" and i still remember like yesterday, and the look in my moms eyes like "god no" and then all the caos following, though she kept me in the bedroom i knew alot was going on. 
it could be nothing but i feel like that somehow maybe also affected my perception, I also feel maybe that was his hand i felt on my shoulder when i was about 12 and my mom tried to convince me it was just the cats tail (which it was sure not) yet then i remember shortly after they had a priest come in and bless the whole house....
than again i do think i would still feel the things i do, maybe just not as open to them. 
I liek walking past cemetery.. i feel as iv gotten older there is not fear of these things and somehow i feel the loss of fear/emotion makes me less "noticed?' by "others"? 
nothing crazy has happend in years, but i still have the feelings in certain places or situations or before something happening me knowing or sensing someones died or is abou to call me, its crazy at times but hey... thats my story (summery anyways)


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been reading too many of these... Went to shower today and saw the shadow of a head on the wall. Thinking it was my shadow, I FREAKED OUT when it didnt move as I moved. It ended up being the shower curtain xD I was home alone too... I've never finished showering so fast haha.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I believe in spirits and ghosts, but not necessarily in things like demons or angels. Although, I do very much relate to the “angel on my shoulder” stories. My sister-in-law, aunt and I all believe that our family is “watched over”, in a sense, and we’ve all come to that conclusion separately. We’ve all had terrible things happen, but somehow, they ALWAYS come out in the best way possible. For example, you fall down a hill, but you come away with only bumps and bruises, and totally miss the sharp rocks and shards of glass- but now you’ve fallen down ten hills, and it happens that way EVERY time. I always say that’s why I never win anything, my luck is all tied up elsewhere! :lol: 

Adding to that, I always get this feeling that something very strong and protective is surrounding me when I sense something really bad happening, or in the times I have been in places where I knew there were spirits. It’s like there’s a feeling of someone standing beside me, pointing their finger at whatever harmful thing is there, and says “Don’t you even THINK about it, because I will mess you up.” I always like to think it is my mother, or my grandmother, who were both very strong-willed people who did not put up with anything from anyone. They were both extremely protective of their families, as well. 

My own experiences with ghosts include-

*Being one of only two people in a closed college prep school at night (I was meeting with a private math tutor who taught there), and we heard disembodied voices, slamming sounds, and footsteps. When the tutor questioned the janitor, he had left the building two hours before we were there. A ghost hunting group later went there and got audio of a woman crying, a woman saying "Yes" in a tearful voice, and someone saying "My name is Mary". 

· * Staying in a hotel in England that had famously once been used as a hospital during the Blitz – my roommate and I were woken up by the bathroom light flicking on in the middle of the night, and the tub faucet turning on. The bathroom itself was ice-cold…in a hotel with no air conditioning, during one of the worst heat waves the UK had ever seen. I asked the next morning at the front desk if that was just something that happened, and the desk clerk turned a bit white and said “No…no, that’s not supposed to happen…”. They sent Maintenance to our room and couldn’t find anything wrong. 


· * My music teacher lives in a haunted house, a very old farm house built in the 1800s. Supposedly there was a young woman who died in childbirth there – her kids refused to sleep upstairs because they would wake up to an indistinct female figure standing over their beds. Both sons told me about hearing voices like conversations upstairs when nobody else was home, and they would call out thinking it was their mother or brother, or going upstairs, and there being nobody there.


· * My family had a very old dog die that used to scratch and whine at the back door when she wanted in. For two weeks after she died, I kept hearing whining and scratching sounds. I was convinced it was my imagination, or missing our dog. Finally one night I couldn’t sleep, and I heard it again. I went downstairs and just opened the door, said “Come on!” and I swear I heard dog nails clicking across the hardwood floor. That was the last time I heard the noise. 


· * My mother died of cancer when I was 12. She fell into a coma the day she died, and we all gathered to say our goodbyes. My two cousins, who are sisters, told their mother several years later that when they went to the hospital, they “saw Aunt B that day.” My aunt goes “Yes, in the room.” They reply no, they saw her standing in the corner of the room, watching everyone, and then she disappeared. My father and uncle were also with her when she passed, and they said it felt like a weight had risen from the room the moment she passed.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

_I should NOT have watched that. 

Don't care if it's real or fake, that face with those eyes is coming to haunt my dreams tonight I'm sure xD
_
And this is exactly why I didn't watch it! I'm not sleeping well right now anyway due to a bad bronchial thing. Ugh!


_plus i feel things, its hard to describe.. ever get that tingling sensation in the back of your neck when the tv turns on, or the similar feeling like someones watching you, or you "feel" someone waking up next to you before they even move yet? its hard to put into words unless you sort of knwo what i am saying.
not sure if this is a facet to any of this but when I was 5 yrs old i found my grand father dead, dead of asphyxiation (lungs collapsed, he was a smoker but not too old) as in i went back to the front of the house and told my mom "voo voo is sleeping with his eyes open" and i still remember like yesterday, and the look in my moms eyes like "god no" and then all the caos following, though she kept me in the bedroom i knew alot was going on. 
it could be nothing but i feel like that somehow maybe also affected my perception, I also feel maybe that was his hand i felt on my shoulder when i was about 12 and my mom tried to convince me it was just the cats tail (which it was sure not) yet then i remember shortly after they had a priest come in and bless the whole house....
than again i do think i would still feel the things i do, maybe just not as open to them. 
I liek walking past cemetery.. i feel as iv gotten older there is not fear of these things and somehow i feel the loss of fear/emotion makes me less "noticed?' by "others"? 
nothing crazy has happend in years, but i still have the feelings in certain places or situations or before something happening me knowing or sensing someones died or is abou to call me, its crazy at times but hey... thats my story (summery anyways)
_ 
I understand the feeling you're talking about. I've walked out to the barn a million times in the dark to check on something, but once, every now and then a prickle sets in and I involuntarily run like the dickens back to my safe home. I posted the story about when I was a child and felt a hand on my back. I'm in my 60's now and to this day I can remember exactly how it felt. It wasn't angry or calm, just.... frustrated. And totally disconcerting.

_I've been reading too many of these... Went to shower today and saw the shadow of a head on the wall. Thinking it was my shadow, I FREAKED OUT when it didnt move as I moved. It ended up being the shower curtain xD I was home alone too... I've never finished showering so fast haha.
_
Haha, I've done that too after a scary movie or something. Made me feel like a complete goober.

_I believe in spirits and ghosts, but not necessarily in things like demons or angels. Although, I do very much relate to the “angel on my shoulder” stories. My sister-in-law, aunt and I all believe that our family is “watched over”, in a sense, and we’ve all come to that conclusion separately. We’ve all had terrible things happen, but somehow, they ALWAYS come out in the best way possible. For example, you fall down a hill, but you come away with only bumps and bruises, and totally miss the sharp rocks and shards of glass- but now you’ve fallen down ten hills, and it happens that way EVERY time. I always say that’s why I never win anything, my luck is all tied up elsewhere! 

Adding to that, I always get this feeling that something very strong and protective is surrounding me when I sense something really bad happening, or in the times I have been in places where I knew there were spirits. It’s like there’s a feeling of someone standing beside me, pointing their finger at whatever harmful thing is there, and says “Don’t you even THINK about it, because I will mess you up.” I always like to think it is my mother, or my grandmother, who were both very strong-willed people who did not put up with anything from anyone. They were both extremely protective of their families, as well. 
_ \
I hear ya. I'm not sure about demons or angels either, but I do believe there could be angry or frustrated spirits that for whatever reason stir up trouble. Yeah, I know I have an "angel" but I think my angel extends to my family as well. There have been a couple of times that my children SHOULD have been hurt seriously, but for some reason, a weird twist of whatever, something happened that protected them. Example: when my daughter was about 6 my son (10 at the time) put his helmet on her and let her ride our big old quad out in the back pasture. Of course she flipped it and it landed right on her head! That too big helmet had twisted just exactly right that it protected her entire head and face and kept her from being suffocated in the dirt. This is on the same property that the fires in the walls kept getting extinguished. Who's to say?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I've never seen a ghost or felt a spirit but every time someone we know dies we'll have a bird appear and peck on the windows. It's always been people who loved our farm and liked to come and visit. First time our friend Jude died and a few days later here comes a cardinal. That cardinal stuck around for 3 years and would peck the window in whichever room you were in. Drove me nuts because you couldn't get away from him. Second was Steve who had married Jude's widow. He was a sparrow and only stuck around for a couple of months. Last time was just a year and a half ago when my mom's best friend died and we had a mocking bird. As awful as this sounds I had hubby shoot it because I wasn't going through that again. I thought maybe she would haunt us after that but so far no things that go bump in the night.


----------



## Naphth (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't believe ghosts exist. I think it would be cool if they did, though.

Doesn't stop me from being interested in ghost stories from people who are truly convinced something paranormal happened to them.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Without going to far down the road hopefully of a segment that no longer exists my feeling on things of this nature if you believe in God, you have to leave open the possibility of things like this. 

What has been the most interesting not be besides everyone's stories is that this is a relatively small sampling of people to have so many very similar accounts. And from all over to. 

Yes there are phonies and fakes. They almost always have a monetary angle. Not here.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Many phonies! Many years ago I worked for a radio station and we had a "physic" come as a guest. This person spent quite a bit of time taking calls and giving "readings". My Manager asked me what I believed and here it is.

One in a million (or more) people could _possibly_ be born with a gift. A very small percentage of _those_ people would have to retain that gift into adulthood. A further small percentage of _those_ people would have to learn to control that gift and use it. That is a very small percentage of the population worldwide. However, random, over the phone encounters? ....


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Maybe I'm such a believer in ghosts and spirits because I watch far too many horror movies?


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

aubie said:


> Without going to far down the road hopefully of a segment that no longer exists my feeling on things of this nature if you believe in God, you have to leave open the possibility of things like this.
> 
> What has been the most interesting not be besides everyone's stories is that this is a relatively small sampling of people to have so many very similar accounts. And from all over to.
> 
> Yes there are phonies and fakes. They almost always have a monetary angle. Not here.


Forgive the errors " not be besides " this thing at times seems like it possessed.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Maybe I'm such a believer in ghosts and spirits because I watch far too many horror movies?


Funny that. I'm a believer and I HATE horror movies. Like absolutely refuse to watch them.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I guess it depends on the movie, because yes, there are some I WILL NOT watch because I get scared easily...but a lot of horror movies nowadays are actually pretty hilarious to me. :lol: LOL. Like...The Conjuring...I thought it was hilarious. 

But some are really scary. :sad: Like, older ones especially. Nope. Can't do it.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Funny that. I'm a believer and I HATE horror movies. Like absolutely refuse to watch them.


Same here. I love true crime stuff, but I hate slasher/gore/torture, etc. Anything to do with real-life horror stuff makes my anxiety go through the roof to the point I will not be able to sleep, and will jump out of my skin at the slightest noise. Monster movies or things like that ilk are OK because I know Godzilla or the Wolfman are not outside my house. I am much more terrified of human monsters.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I hate horror movies myself but my favorite movie of all time is Jaws.. and still to this day the amount of adults who can't watch that one surprise me


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Blue said:


> One in a million (or more) people could _possibly_ be born with a gift. A very small percentage of _those_ people would have to retain that gift into adulthood. A further small percentage of _those_ people would have to learn to control that gift and use it. That is a very small percentage of the population worldwide.


 
Actually, my opinion and experience is that _everyone_ has a gift/talent of some sort. However, not all talents are the same, and anyone who is sensitive knows that 'psychic' talents are extremely hit or miss. I dislike the terms 'psychic', 'medium', 'supernatural', and 'paranormal', because true sensitives never use those terms.


Anyone who can truly communicate with spirits or entities is aware that it's never a clear cut, 'here is the message' type of deal. It's _never_ that simple and easy, which is why those who advertise 99.9% of the time are nothing more than charlatans and cold readers. I include the Long Island Medium in that 99.9%, because I believe she's nothing more than a very talented cold reader.


People who say they don't have any talents have either buried them beneath disbelief, scorn, religious teachings, or fear, and talents not used _will_ diminish. I'm what's known as a seeker. Not a seer, which is completely different. Most people have one strong gift and minor, peripheral gifts that dovetail with the primary one.


As far as horror movies, like everything in Hollywood, they're made to pander to the lowest common denominator and give as much drama and bang for the buck as possible. As in most things, the reality is usually more mundane although just as dangerous.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok, I am a firm believer that there is "something" there. I do believe in ghosts and spirits, though I have never seen a full body apparition. There are a couple of occurrences that come to mind for me.

1. My parents built the house they live in from the ground up in 2001. Wouldn't think anything could be out of the normal for such a young house. However, the entire front yard is composed of cemetery dirt. I think the experiences are due to that fact. We had an old stereo system in my brother's room upstairs. One day out of the blue the stereo just turned on. No one was upstairs at the time and the wiring was all new in the house so we thought maybe the stereo was faulty. I went up and turned it off and just as I got to the stairs it turned on again. I went and turned it back off, again as soon as I got to the stairs it turned on. This time I went and unplugged it from the wall. I got downstairs and had just sat down when the music started blaring from the stereo. We got rid of the stereo soon after. A couple weeks later my grandma brought her dog over. We were all sitting in the living room when all of the sudden my grandma's dog jumped up and ran barking up the stairs. I followed him up and he was in my brother's room barking and growling at the closet door with his hackles raised. All was quiet for a couple of years and then one morning on the kitchen windowsill there were 3 drops of blood in a perfect triangle. At first, we thought it was just one of the cats but for the next two mornings the same thing every morning. 3 drops of blood in a perfect triangle in the same spot on the kitchen windowsill. Again nothing for a long time until my great-grandmother died (not in the house). My mom has an entire wall devoted to family pictures in the living room, and one day my dad was sitting in the living room, my sister was in the kitchen, and my mom was in her bedroom when all of the sudden every family picture fell off the wall. After that a lot of weird things started happening, my sister swore she saw me in her room when I wasn't even there, my mom thought she saw my niece running upstairs when she was asleep in her room, but for the past year, it has been quiet.

2. When I moved out me and my DH(fiancee then) moved into a house that had been turned into a split level apartment. Our backyard was non-existent as it was a hill that led to the cemetery. For a long time, we were the only residents and the houses on either side of us were foreclosed and were vacant. We would oftentimes hear voices upstairs, you couldn't make out what they were saying but you could tell one was a man. If you were in the bathroom you could hear the voices better and they were more distinct but you still couldn't make anything out. We would also hear walking and running up there and the occasional bang like someone dropped something. Like I said there was no one up there and it was actually being remodeled so other than the occasional tool there was nothing up there. 

3. When we bought our farm we found out that it was part of my great-uncle Lawerence's homestead. Well, the place had recently had a murder in it. We had our pastor come and bless the house and I burned sage as well. One night my friends were staying over and they had their dog. My one friend couldn't sleep and she said all of the sudden all 3 of the dogs woke up with a start and stared at the door to the upstairs for a second before they all started barking and growling with their hackles raised. She said it went on for about 20 seconds and the dogs seemed to shake it off and went back to a sound sleep. Other than that nothing much happens except for the occasional sounds of footsteps and a door closing.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> Actually, my opinion and experience is that _everyone_ has a gift/talent of some sort. However, not all talents are the same, and anyone who is sensitive knows that 'psychic' talents are extremely hit or miss. I dislike the terms 'psychic', 'medium', 'supernatural', and 'paranormal', because true sensitives never use those terms.
> 
> 
> Anyone who can truly communicate with spirits or entities is aware that it's never a clear cut, 'here is the message' type of deal. It's _never_ that simple and easy, which is why those who advertise 99.9% of the time are nothing more than charlatans and cold readers. I include the Long Island Medium in that 99.9%, because I believe she's nothing more than a very talented cold reader.
> ...


My mother, sister, and I are all empaths to some degree. With my mother being the most in tune with her gift. I also believe I am clairvoyant to some degree as well. I often know what people will say before they say it and such. However, it is not really developed.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I try to listen to my animals. If I wake up in the middle of the night for no apparent reason, my first check is the dogs. If they're all laying there sleeping quietly I can go back to sleep. If even one of them is up and wandering around the house or outside, it's a little more difficult for me to sleep.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

danicelia24 said:


> My mother, sister, and I are all empaths to some degree. With my mother being the most in tune with her gift. I also believe I am clairvoyant to some degree as well. I often know what people will say before they say it and such. However, it is not really developed.


See me at Derby time.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

For those of you wondering why new buildings may have spirits/entities, just remember that the earth beneath the building has been there for eons. The whole world is one big burial ground, so it's certainly not unusual to me that a new building could harbor something. It just never had an audience before, not that it wasn't already there.


There are some entities that predate mankind by millennia. They fall into several categories, with a majority of them being benign, although some benign ones are mischievous and can run you ragged. There are also downright evil ones whose only goal is to terrorize and kill. Then there are some who take absolutely no notice of humanity at all, and are concerned only with the flora and fauna of the earth. Those types are the elementals, and they're completely ambivalent to mankind. They neither help nor hurt people.


My property houses only elementals and the souls of those that I brought with me when I moved in. It has a bright, blessed feel to it, and everyone who comes on the property instantly falls in love with the place.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Enjoying everyone's stories and experiences.

Have to admit though, last night I woke up in the middle of the night... very common for me, I don't sleep well... and I started thinking about all of this... ha! Of course, I sort of freaked myself out and then couldn't fall back asleep.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Blue said:


> I try to listen to my animals. If I wake up in the middle of the night for no apparent reason, my first check is the dogs. If they're all laying there sleeping quietly I can go back to sleep. If even one of them is up and wandering around the house or outside, it's a little more difficult for me to sleep.


Yeah... same. When I'm with horses, and one gets spooked or becomes tense; same with me. I'll stare off into the woods and feel like ''Oh crap! DANGER, DANGER!'' I've been known to act like any animal I'm in company with. 
I'll get this odd feeling at night, and wake up. Usually if I listen, two minutes later coyotes start howling. It's creepy actually... 
When our cats are awake at night, I can't sleep. Especially if they stare out the window. I'm a paranoid cranberry, so I always sleep/sit where I can watch everything. AKA, back-to-the-farthest-wall. 

I know some people call it Zoopathy or to be a Zoopath. Sounds funny.

EDIT: also known as faunapathy.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hoofpic said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm such a believer in ghosts and spirits because I watch far too many horror movies?
> ...


Why do you hate horror movies?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a hard time sleeping as well, usually end up on the couch. 3 am this morning I hear Rawrrrr hiss.. blah-ble-blah... My daughters Torch fur real friends turned itself on and it sure was loud when everything was so quiet.. of course it was off last night when we went to bed


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I am the worst sleeper as it is. If I had saw and heard the things here I would never get to sleep.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

aubie said:


> I am the worst sleeper as it is. If I had saw and heard the things here I would never get to sleep.


Sometimes it's nothing short of sheer exhaustion ;-)


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

benedryl and melatonin are your friends...LOL


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

RennyPatch said:


> benedryl and melatonin are your friends...LOL


Ibuprofen too


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have another one. 

My family and I used to go to St. Augustine every year. And I always to my kids to the lighthouse. It is famous for being haunted but we just like lighthouses.

One afternoon we went up to the top floor of the living quarters where there is now period accurate toys and some educational things for kids about lighthouses. A day care group was there and it was wild! My daughters and I waited about 20 minutes for them to finish up and leave.

Once they left we spoke to the caretaker/guide. As we were listening to him, one of the wooden tops being to spin across a toy table. I laughed and said "Oh! You finally get a turn, eh?"

The caretaker said things like that happened occasionally. There was a tragedy, years ago, with the lightkeeper losing two daughters. 

But, regarding "scarey movies," they make me laugh. Maybe I'm a bit too street-hardened, but I'll tell you - screamers always die. And should. The plots are usually too hokey for me. I sit there thinking "Really? And what made _that_ seem like a good idea."


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

The "scary" movies I can't watch aren't the rip 'em scream 'em ones, it's the possession, demon, ones. If I watch one of those I can't sleep for a week.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Why do you hate horror movies?


I don't like being scared. My older brothers thought it was hilarious to scare the crap out of me when I was little (I'm the youngest of four). I'm 34 and I'm still afraid of the dark.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't like being scared. My older brothers thought it was hilarious to scare the crap out of me when I was little (I'm the youngest of four). I'm 34 and I'm still afraid of the dark.


See being the youngest had the opposite effect on me. I learned not to be scared of anything so that they'd quit tormenting just like I learned not to be ticklish. I think nothing of watching a scary movie of any kind in the dark and by myself. I've walked through cemeteries alone at midnight. We had a camping spot along a river that my folks and 2 other couples kept old trailers on and when my friend from one of those families had a party and mom wouldn't let me go because it was guys :icon_rolleyes: , I'd sneak out of the house after they went to bed and walk through the woods because it was a shortcut from our house to go check and see how the party was going.

I remember one time my oldest sister and a bunch of her friends were going to a supposedly haunted house to see what they could see and she took me along. I have no idea how old I was but I would have been pretty young since she got married when I was 6 and she was still in school at the time. Anyway we got there and one of the guys thought I shouldn't go upstairs to where the ghosts were supposed to be so he "volunteered" to stay downstairs with me. I was so mad because I wanted to see the ghosts. LOL He held me the whole time so I wouldn't take off and go up the stairs by myself. He was being such a sissy!:lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

JCnGrace said:


> See being the youngest had the opposite effect on me. I learned not to be scared of anything so that they'd quit tormenting just like I learned not to be ticklish. I think nothing of watching a scary movie of any kind in the dark and by myself. I've walked through cemeteries alone at midnight. We had a camping spot along a river that my folks and 2 other couples kept old trailers on and when my friend from one of those families had a party and mom wouldn't let me go because it was guys :icon_rolleyes: , I'd sneak out of the house after they went to bed and walk through the woods because it was a shortcut from our house to go check and see how the party was going.
> 
> I remember one time my oldest sister and a bunch of her friends were going to a supposedly haunted house to see what they could see and she took me along. I have no idea how old I was but I would have been pretty young since she got married when I was 6 and she was still in school at the time. Anyway we got there and one of the guys thought I shouldn't go upstairs to where the ghosts were supposed to be so he "volunteered" to stay downstairs with me. I was so mad because I wanted to see the ghosts. LOL He held me the whole time so I wouldn't take off and go up the stairs by myself. He was being such a sissy!:lol:


I was four or five when they decided to inform me about the Boogie Man. We were home alone one night (parents were out at a church function or something) and were watching TV. We had a big picture window off the living room that looked onto the back patio. All night they kept acting like they'd seen the Boogie Man out in the back yard (we lived on three and a half acres and the back of the property was very dark). Finally, my oldest brother "went to the bathroom" and changed into an improvised Boogie Man costume. My next older brother kept saying "I see him! I see him!" I was already frightened, but when my brother flipped on the back porch light and my next older brother jumped out and started "attacking" the window, I lost it. I literally peed myself, I was so scared. I was a quiet, shy child anyway, and them constantly messing with me didn't help. When it comes to sports, I'm pretty fearless because my next older brother used to kick and throw balls at me and if I flinched, he'd beat me up. So yeah. I'm a pansy, basically.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Drafty, I know kids are cruel to each other, especially their siblings, but that was above and beyond. That kind of terror can leave lasting emotional scars. Stupid brothers!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Drafty, I know kids are cruel to each other, especially their siblings, but that was above and beyond. That kind of terror can leave lasting emotional scars. Stupid brothers!


I've gotten better about the dark, actually. I used to not be able to go outside alone at night at all, even if there was a full moon. I'd feel like I was being watched all the time. Now, I only get that creepy feeling every once in a while.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I love to go out and look up at the stars at night. Being so far out in the country, I can even see the middle of the Milky Way without a telescope. I'm sorry the nighttime was ruined for you. It's one of my greatest pleasures to look up at the stars and moon, and listen to the sounds of the night.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

Well I believed in the other side for a long while now. 

My dad built the house I grew up in and one night I was sitting on the couch with my deaf dog and something touched my shoulder. Now my dog never barked or growled, he was pretty much mute. But before that shoulder touch he was growling and staring at the air behind the couch. So needless to say I hardly went into that room after that without him.

Having just moved into our new home I had to get used to the little bumps and creaks. It's now been almost 2 months and I'm thinking there's something here we can't see. The thermostat is set at 73 throughout and new insulation and windows were put in before we came. But there's times where there's spots where the air feels super cold. Stuff has disappeared and reappeared in places we don't recall placing them. Mostly the car keys (which are always hung on a key rack by the door) and cat toys. The cat toys appear in some odd places (in the curio cabinet top of bookshelf etc) that our kitty can't reach. The cat has a tendency to be completely calm and just take off to the next room where he'll hide in the nearest thing he can. He often gets the zoomies but to us it's like he's scared of something cause he looks all ruffled. He's also been seen back arched hissing at something we can't see. We've checked for signs of pests drafts etc but can't find anything.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I love to go out and look up at the stars at night. Being so far out in the country, I can even see the middle of the Milky Way without a telescope. I'm sorry the nighttime was ruined for you. It's one of my greatest pleasures to look up at the stars and moon, and listen to the sounds of the night.


Like I said, it's much better now. As long as I don't overthink it (which is a common problem with me), I'm okay. If I'm inside, though, I have to have at least one light on (and nightlights don't count). No ifs, ands, or buts. When I'm sleeping, I can't have the closet door or bathroom door open. Took me the longest time to get used to the fact that the closet at our old house didn't have doors on it. Freaked me out completely for the first few months we lived there.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I really enjoy horror movies, TV shows, and YouTube videos of all kinds. And I do have to watch them by myself because my husband won't watch them.

They don't usually bother me, I might feel uneasy for a little bit after watching one, but I'm fine after that. The only one that really bothered me, and I don't know why, was while I was watching the Netflix series Stranger Things. The monster came through the walls, and I was avoiding touching my walls all night until my hubby came home. I later re-watched the series, and I was fine the second time haha.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have always been a bit 'fey' but have never sought to take it further. 

What is unusual is that I will suddenly blurt something out and when questioned, swear I heard it on the radio or read it in the newspaper. It hadn't happened but weeks later it does. 

I was about ten and ill with a migraine. Every week the Insurance man would call to collect his money. He was a family friend and always had a coffee with Mum. He would tease me and always said that if he got an invite to my wedding he would buy me the latest iron. 

He was leaving and stuck his head around my bedroom door to wish me better and added, "Don't forget my invite."

As he left Mum said, "See you next week is not before." Then came into my room to see if I wanted anything. 

I told her that she wouldn't see him again. She asked what made me say that, I told her he was going to be run over by a bicycle and die.
Mum was a bit shocked and told me not to say such things. 
Days later he was walking up a hill near his house when he had a massive heart attack, fell into the road in front of a cyclist who couldn't avoid hitting him. 

Many times I have said this sort of thing thenweirdest was on the London Underground before one Christmas. I was sat next to a smartly dressed big man who was reading his newspaper. Before I knew what I was doing I touched his arm and asked, "Sir, are you travelling to America?" 

He looked a bit surprised but told me he was returning home for Christmas. I then blurted out that if he was travelling on a plane Flight ending with a 3 not to travel.
Of course he asked me why I should say that and I had to say that I wanted to say I had read it in his paper but I hadn't. 

He got off at the next stop, obviously puzzled by my outburst. I hadn't a clue what it was about. 

Two weeks later there was the Lockerbie plane brought down by a bomb. Flight number 103.

I wonder to this day whether he did or didn't fly. 

I don't see any pictures I just blurt these things out.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't like being scared. My older brothers thought it was hilarious to scare the crap out of me when I was little (I'm the youngest of four). I'm 34 and I'm still afraid of the dark.


Oh I can be the same too if I finish watching a scary movie. I remember after watching Insidious 1, it was hard to sleep the first night without popping my head up to peak at my bedroom door. Insidious, Conjuring 1 and 2 and Lights Out all made me a bit uncomfortable when I got home.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Foxhunter, you're a precognitive. That's a pretty impressive talent to have, and usually goes hand in hand with seer capabilities.

I have a very tiny touch of that but mine has always been more like parlor tricks, such as I know the phone is going to ring and who's calling (way before Caller ID was invented), or someone is going to tell me something and I know what it is beforehand. Nothing big, though. 

My take on scary movies is that we watch them as a sort of mental voodoo to keep the scary things at bay, very similar to spitting to keep evil away, or hand gestures to ward off the 'evil eye'. 

Slasher movies now, those aren't scary so much as disgusting. People killing each other in more and more brutal ways isn't horror, nor is it particularly scary. Silence of the Lambs now, THAT was a truly frightening movie because of the psychological implications. I adored it simply because Hannibal Lecter was brilliant, as well as psychotic and evil. There are a whole set of books based on Hannibal, and I've read them all. Loved 'em.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I have that effect with the "sad" videos people post on youtube.. most of them I don't really find sad.. but man oh man one challenge had a video the other day that actually made me cry like bad


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

KLJcowgirl said:


> I really enjoy horror movies, TV shows, and YouTube videos of all kinds. And I do have to watch them by myself because my husband won't watch them.
> 
> They don't usually bother me, I might feel uneasy for a little bit after watching one, but I'm fine after that. The only one that really bothered me, and I don't know why, was while I was watching the Netflix series Stranger Things. The monster came through the walls, and I was avoiding touching my walls all night until my hubby came home. I later re-watched the series, and I was fine the second time haha.


Stranger Things was insane! That did give me the chills. I can't wait to see season 2 later this year though.
It really makes you think about the 'other' side.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't get scared at movies. Don't particularly watch or enjoy horror movies. And it's weird what gets me on the sad ones. Just something random. I was watching a video on golden retriever service dogs. It was about the company and training. Lots of shots of pups, talking about training, etc. But then they showe some recipients. One little early grade school boy with various issues. Showed in in class type stuff. During interview when he said" if I could get one just to pick up my pencil that would be a big help" something about the enormity of this little boys stuggle and how he wasn't wanting big requests got to me.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I wont show you this one then..lol, if you have kids or were ever a single parent/ knew single parents.. it hits you in the gut


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I was four or five when they decided to inform me about the Boogie Man. We were home alone one night (parents were out at a church function or something) and were watching TV. We had a big picture window off the living room that looked onto the back patio. All night they kept acting like they'd seen the Boogie Man out in the back yard (we lived on three and a half acres and the back of the property was very dark). Finally, my oldest brother "went to the bathroom" and changed into an improvised Boogie Man costume. My next older brother kept saying "I see him! I see him!" I was already frightened, but when my brother flipped on the back porch light and my next older brother jumped out and started "attacking" the window, I lost it. I literally peed myself, I was so scared. I was a quiet, shy child anyway, and them constantly messing with me didn't help. When it comes to sports, I'm pretty fearless because my next older brother used to kick and throw balls at me and if I flinched, he'd beat me up. So yeah. I'm a pansy, basically.


Older sibs! LOL One of my sisters used to tickle me until I peed mine which is when I went to work on learning not to be ticklish. Same one made me go on the bullet with her at the county fair when that particular ride first appeared. I screamed bloody murder through the whole thing and then asked to ride again as soon as we got off. She was my largest tormentor by far so I had to find ways to thwart her and the best way was to act like nothing she did got under my skin. Thank God they were all married and out of the house by the time I was 10 and could finish growing up in relative peace. I still had dad though who liked scary movies and liked to scare people. Funny thing is that that same sister's kids are scared of everything. If my mom still lived in the house we grew up in I bet those kids (now in their late 30's & 40's) would still not go near the closet dad always used to set up his Halloween surprise.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was always protective of my little sister but being a little sister she would always want to be with me. I trained a neighbours dog all sorts of tricks and one of them was to trap my sister's pony tail and pull her over backwards. So, of I wanted to go out on my own I only had to say I was going to get Tina and sis wouldn't want to come!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Foxhunter, you're a precognitive. That's a pretty impressive talent to have, and usually goes hand in hand with seer capabilities.


There is a name for this sort of 'seeing' but I can't recall what it is.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Right now wish I could see what's going to happen in the 7th at Delta Downs.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Foxhunter you sound a lot like the little girl in the show the 4400. She does the same thing you do. She just blurts out predictions and certainties.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm really fascinated by all the shared stories, really fascinating. Really interesting thread!!

I believe. Generally when people ask me why, I say because there are far more things that remain unexplained in this universe than can be explained. And you can't discount experiences that are SO SO similar, even cross culturally. There's something to it. Kinda like dark matter and dark energy, we can't see it but evidence suggest it exists because of how it interacts with things around it or gravity. We can't see it, taste it, touch it, hear it, or smell it but we have evidence suggesting it exists because of how it interacts. A lot of people thought thsese types of ideas were crock until there was enough evidence to reveal it. Similarly we have more and more evidence to suggest there are parallel universes and honestly there is just a HUGE amount of "stuff" that exists outside of our ability to perceive it. Without going too much into physics or theories, just to me it's illogical to conclude ghosts or the after life doesn't exist when there seems to be some hard pressed coincidences to indicate there very likely is some kind of after life. And I truly believe what happens after death is so beyond our comprehension, we couldn't really understand it even if we got to experience it in life because our "human" field of view and ability to experience is pretty limited. Our scope is limited. I'd like to explain what I mean with dimensions but I dont' want to sound too obnoxious and I think I already am :lol:

Similarly I used to get asked a lot how I could be a Christian because forgive me for sounding arrogant or obnoxious but several of my Professors used to ask me why because they described me as brilliant, logical and highly analytical and couldn't understand how I could believe in something that seemed so irrational. I also have aspergers, so I'm autistic so generally I have fairly unique perspectives because I process information differently, as autism is a different brain type but generally I say because of the fact I have a conscience and can ask that question. If I can ask whether or not there is a creator and have the ability to hold memories and re-count my experiences and even analyze them and create ideas in my mind. I think there must be something out there because from a strictly functional, biological level there is NO evolutionary purpose for awareness and/or consciousness. A plant functions perfectly well without and yet we have the gift of analytical thought and the ability to reason which is quite miraculous IMO. I like what Einstein said as to his belief (Einstein was not a Christian but believed in a higher power) that his passion for mathematics and physics came because he wanted to understand the mind of God. He considered mathematics the language of God. 

I also get asked why Im interested in things that can't be "explained or rationalized" like ghosts or spirits or God or "other worldy ideas" and I always say because everything (I know how general that is but there is no other word I can think of to describe the scope as being beyond our comprehension) connects in some way and how can we truly understand something if we can't branch out of our comfort zone and consider the possibilities? It's always about expanding our comfort zone from what we can definitively prove to explain what actually exists. I think you have to be willing to look at and remain open to the possibilities, it's too limiting to shut down and say what we know is all that is and only what exits. For example it was a popular belief that the world was flat because the idea of it being round was beyond the scope of understanding because people were limited in what they could see and experience. I know mathematically you can prove it by calculating the degree of shadows as the earth rotates but that concept was beyond human understanding and it took a while to find the truth because I guarantee someone out there was having a very serious and real analytical discussion about why they thought the world was flat and the belief was accepted because it made more sense in what could be immediately explained and experienced, while the person claiming is was round seemed insane or crazy because if you look out from where you stand the world looks flat, when you walk it doesn't feel round but that isnt the truth of what it is. Experience and senses can be deceiving. I hope that made some sense and doesn't sound too pretentious. I'm really not trying to be. I'm just trying to explain what I mean and I don't know another way to describe or show what I'm trying to communicate.

I truly believe a lot of these seemingly "other worldly" things happen to those who are open to it or at least I think "things" are more drawn to people who are open to it. That said for the most part I've shut myself off to ideas and don't seek it out because I feel the more you seek it, the more stuff gets drawn to you and while I'm not a coward, I'm not sure I'd be able to handle an experience I can't explain.

I don't believe I've ever seen or experienced a ghost but I've had some weird dreams that ended up coming true. For example about a week or a few nights before 9/11 I had a dream of being on the plane with other passengers. Looking left and right and suddenly everything was on fire and there is more to it that I can't remember but I woke up. 

I've also had weird things or places I'd seen in dreams that I'd never experienced in life prior to that point and suddenly I'd be at that moment and it'd kinda play as if it was my dream. I don't have a real specific example because it doesn't happen all that often and I kinda brush it off as I'm being ridiculous. 

I also get pretty strong feelings or vibes from some people that I can't explain. I don't know if it's from logical reasoning and deductions or what but sometimes I pick up on pretty strong vibes from people or animals.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Blue said:


> The "scary" movies I can't watch aren't the rip 'em scream 'em ones, it's the possession, demon, ones. If I watch one of those I can't sleep for a week.


Yes yes yes! And the paranormal ghost/evil spirit ones. I think the difference is that it's something we dont really know if it's real or not (though this thread has me leaning to the yes side), so it isnt something we can prepare/take precautions for. I mean if it's just a crazy murdered with a chainsaw you lock the doors and windows at night and call the police if you see him in your garden right? What do you do if a demon is after you D: 



JCnGrace said:


> See being the youngest had the opposite effect on me. I learned not to be scared of anything so that they'd quit tormenting just like I learned not to be ticklish.


Man I thought I was the only one who learnt not to be ticklish! Everyone thinks its so weird! I'm still ticklish if it catches me by surprise, but it's like I can flip a switch and 'turn it off' lol.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

As Dante says, there are probably more things that cannot be explained than can!

There have been many cases of children telling their parents that they were born before and lived nearby. When taken to the place they could state what was around the corner and who people he had never met before were called. One instance a boy said he had been murdered and was able to name his killer and say where his body had been buried. They dug where he said and found remains of a young boy. When the killer was confronted he confessed to killing the boy many years before. 

This sort of thing certainly offers that we are reincarnated more than once. How can we prove it?


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

My name is Cassandra ;-)

I'm not sure how reincarnation could be proved beyond a shadow of a doubt but I find it really interesting and believe in reincarnation. Too many coincidences. 

This is my favorite reincarnation story
Reincarnated! Our son is a World War II pilot come back to life | Daily Mail Online

I think some souls are definitely older than others but I think we have a choice in being reborn. I kinda wonder if people who are reincarnated aren't people who are given another chance to live out their life or were unsatisfied in some way or chose to. I imagine it's complicated but I definitely think there is something to it when there are so many stories and usually from young children who forget as they age. 

I know one of my trainer's brought a psychic once who was apparently good (one of the Ladies she knows has connections in that field) and was pretty interesting. I didn't speak to her but I said I don't know that I believe in psychics but I'm open to the possibility and am fascinated by it. I think there are people "more in touch" than others but I can't imagine it's an "at will" sort of thing but I don't know. When I was trying to figure out what was wrong with my quarab, I sought an animal psychic and it blew my mind what she knew about him and me that I had never posted anywhere or have pictures of.

For example a new guy had been hired that Dante apparently hated. The psychic said Dante had nothing good to say about this guy and later I came to find out that guy was a drug addict and of very questionable moral behavior. She also mentioned a pair of patterned gloves, I have no pictures of and don't talk about that she said he really liked. And that Dante thought very highly of himself and LOVED his bling brow band, he loved anything that made him stand out. It was also interesting because she described pain in him and said she didn't know what it was but all over soreness. And that night, she emailed me saying to check on Dante because she said he's really uncomfortable and whatever is going on has gotten worse. I thought she was full of it and brushed it off. But then when I saw Dante he was by far the most stiff and uncomfortable I had ever seen him and I was stunned. I ended up putting him on a natural source vitamin E supplement, changing his diet, putting him in a grazing muzzle because we suspected he might have PSSM and the diet really improved him and of course switching his discipline. She said Dante didn't dislike dressage and appreciated my calm confidence but he didn't really like dressage that much either.

My trainer also knows a girl who apparently is an animal psychic and said it's really weird what that girl knows despite never having been told but apparently at the barn, a lamp had fallen and almost hit the cat and her mother tried to grab the lamp so it didn't hit the cat. And a few days later her daughter came to visit and said Mom why did you throw a lamp at the cat? The mother had said what are you talking about and the girl said mom, the cat told me you threw a lamp at her and then mother then explained what had happened which is pretty interesting.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I love these sorts of threads! That said, I really dislike most ghost hunter type shows, I don't really believe there's any truth to those. However, I do believe in "ghosts" or whatever you wish to call them. I believe in "something". 

The house I grew up in, my mum still lives there, I've moved out. It's a large older home, I believe it's the largest and oldest on the block, though I don't fully know the history. I remember when I was little babysitters in the area were always hesitant to babysit in our home, we almost always went to theirs. And other neighborhood kids (my sister and I were the youngest on our street) would try and scare us saying there were murders in our house. I didn't, and still don't, believe that the house had any murders at all. But, I do believe something is there, but I don't believe it's a bad spirit or ghost. I've never gotten the vibe that it means any harm.

My sister and I both (on separate occasions, as well as at the same times) have experienced multiple episodes of random un-explainable events. My mum has as well, though she is not a believer in the paranormal. 

1. There is one room in the house that is always cold, and the outlets sometimes work/sometimes don't. She's had multiple electricians check the wiring multiple times, and nothing can be found as an explanation. She finally had doors put in to close off the room as it's so cold and there seems to be no solutions. 

2. The one time we did have a babysitter in the house, I remember her taking us out to the park until our mum got home. She was scared, things kept turning off and on, the phone kept ringing with no one there. So she took us to the park to wait for our mum to be home. 

3. The cats will stare at the walls. We have videos of this happening, where we watch them just staring, then another cat will come along and they'll sit together just watching the wall. We'll get up and "check" the wall, nothing there, cats keep staring. 

4. Multiple times my sister and I, separately as well as at the same times, have heard footsteps, doors opening and closing upstairs when we are the only ones home. Sometimes we've heard the toilets flushing on the opposite floor we're on. 

5. Stains on the ceilings that seem to appear overnight. This has happened probably 3-4 times I can think of, always in the same spot above the kitchen table, the stain always appears within 6 feet of where the toilet is on the floor above, but each time my mum has had it checked for leaks, and nothing, no explanation. About 5 years ago she actually had to have the ceiling in that spot torn out and replaced, the stain appeared much larger than the other times it had appeared, and when they tore the ceiling out there was nothing there, it was completely dry and nothing that could have caused a stain to appear.

So, yes, I definitely believe in the paranormal and ghosts.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I wanted to post more but I thought that was getting long. 

The barn I have kept my horses at for 6+ years is OLD. The area was first built up in the late 1800s/early 1900s, it was just a few large farms at that point. My Grandparents own two properties in the area as well, one was where my Grandma grew up and the original home was built in 1917 (I think), then her father built the "new" home in the 30s. The property they now live on (2 mins up the hill from my barn) is newer, built 1947 I believe, or there abouts. They remember the property where my horses are being around in that time frame, not sure on exact year but it was definitely built early 1900s. 

At least 5 of the boarders, including myself, have directly experienced things at the barn. We have all heard footsteps in the back tack room, walking from the far back hay room, all the way down the narrow wooden hallway that leads to, and through the tack room. Always heavy footsteps, like a larger man in steel toes would be the only way I could describe the sound. On more than one occasion car lights and stereos have turned on by themselves, or car alarms start going off. I remember twice this happened while I was there (once with an older truck I had, and once with a friend's car). Both vehicles had issues where the interior lights and stereos did not work, at all, on any occasion. Both times, the interior lights came on and stereos turned on out of no where, they never worked before or after the incidents. 

I've tried googling the history of the barn, but can't seem to find anything other than when the area in general became a town and such. My BO was at one point told that the place used to be a pig barn, and then by someone else told it was originally a cow barn. So, we're really not sure what the story on the place is, other than those few tidbits.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

beverleyy;9726034I've tried googling the history of the barn said:


> I would try the resource librarian at your county's library. Most, if not all, places have a historical society. The people who are members write histories of places within their town or county.
> 
> Most of the books are quite dull, I hate to say, but if researching for a specific place they are very useful.
> 
> You might also have to go to the county's title office to find out who owned the barn over the years. Tedious, but can give good leads to use in the historical records. You might even contact the local historical society. Often those folks are encyclopedias of knowledge.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Ouuu I love this thread. 
I love sharing my experiences, however terrifying. 

It goes back generations in my family, on both sides. My grandfather on my fathers side was a medicine man(shaman) and my grandmother on my mothers side has deep premonitions, to the point she's saved a few lives. 

My mother sees spirits(or ghosts) and her father haunts her, rather maliciously. I didn't believe it until we were driving one night and she was "pushed" back into her seat, her hands were thrown off the wheel and I watched with my own eyes as something jerked the wheel toward the river. We hit the guardrail, bounced back across the road and stopped short. She burst into tears and said "he's still trying to kill me." (Her father was a horrible man) 

My father sees a friend of his who died when they were twelve. He runs through the house all the time. 

Now me, I will not allow myself to actually see them. I refuse to see them because I fear for my sanity. However, I feel their presence heavily. 

One night I was house sitting for my uncle. He had recently moved into a house that I knew personally. A good friend of mine had moved out because her parents died there. It was a murder suicide. She couldn't stand to live in the house, so my uncle took advantage of the low price and bought it. 

I was sitting at the table when an absolutely awful feeling came over me and I felt the absolute NEED to get out of the house. I got up and tried to go to the bathroom, walked past the landing (where the front door is) and I saw in the corner of my eye a big, dark shape standing in front of the door in the extremely well lit landing. All the hair on my body raised and my flight or fight instinct kicked in. I ran to the bathroom and tried to call someone to keep it off my mind and I had no service. The wifi also wasn't working. I cried. I didn't come out of the bathroom for an hour. The dogs were going CRAZY and all of the sudden they were quite so I went out. They were both sitting at the top of the stairs looking down at the front door. 

Another time I was sitting with my cousin, who regularly smudges her house, and we were talking about an entity that will not leave her house. It was there when she moved in, brings with it the smell of death, and lingers in her windows a lot. Suddenly I felt a creeping coldness come over my shoulder, the smell of death filled my nose and I felt very heavy and tired, my cousin went quiet and immediately got up and grabbed her cedar and began to smudge me. Not a word was said about it but I was never as scared as I was at that moment. She obviously sensed or saw something. 

Another less ominous time I had a ghostly encounter was in a 150 year old barn that a family friend told me I could look through. It was a huge barn, could hold 30 horses, 30 cows, pigs and chickens in its day. It's been in his family its entire existence, and the land has been owned by his family for more than 300 years. It was filled with horse junk so I was in heaven. I found a faded engraving on the rock foundation and as much as I could make out, it read "R.I.P leyanne- mother ....... wife .... sister... " 

I put it out of my mind and started digging through stuff when I felt a hand on my shoulder. I honestly thought it was the old man who owned the place, as he has an uncanny ability to move silently, and gets around well with his cane. I turned around and no one was there. No one. I felt it clear as anything. I then heard woman's laughter, clear as a bell and I was filled with a warm feeling of euphoria. The only way I can explain the feeling is it was like my veins were filled with warm honey. 

I found an unbelievable amount of old buried things with Leyanne's name engraved on it. Saddles, bridles, boots, even a pair of remarkably preserved leather riding gloves. When I hauled all the stuff in the house I asked about Leyanne. He told me she was his mother, who was kicked by one of their horses and died in the barn. When I showed him the riding gloves they brought tears to his eyes. He started showing me old pictures of her, most of them were on horseback, and in every one she was wearing those dainty leather riding gloves. It brought tears to my eyes. He had wanted to give them to his daughter, but they were lost. He wanted me to keep them but I couldn't. I feel like she wanted me to find those things, and believe that she was with me in the barn.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

boots said:


> I would try the resource librarian at your county's library. Most, if not all, places have a historical society. The people who are members write histories of places within their town or county.
> 
> Most of the books are quite dull, I hate to say, but if researching for a specific place they are very useful.
> 
> You might also have to go to the county's title office to find out who owned the barn over the years. Tedious, but can give good leads to use in the historical records. You might even contact the local historical society. Often those folks are encyclopedias of knowledge.


I am probably wrong, but as far as I know we just have a local historical society, it's in a separate building but same property as the library. Haven't had much luck there in the past. 

I'm not sure where I would go for the title office ...is that usually it's own building? Is anyone aloud to inquire about previous owners of a property? I'd be curious to try and figure out who the original owners of the property were. However, upon looking online at the historical society website, I did find pictures of the "Bates" family (road my barn is located on). There are only 2 other properties on the road, and they are both newer (look 80s/90s built). So, unless those two were rebuilt, then I assume my barn was the original "Bates" property that I found on the historical websites - though there was really no info at all other than two close up family photos, and no first names either. Just a family photo titled "Bates family" and listed the road/town name indicating they lived on the current Bates rd.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

beverleyy said:


> I'm not sure where I would go for the title office ...is that usually it's own building?


The names of who has owned a property is a public record. I have gotten access for title searches at county courthouses. I the same building, but it surely wouldn't have to be if there wasn't room. 

We've had active historical societies where I've lived when I wanted info. Sorry you don't. They were brilliant and eager to help.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Two more I just remembered:

My best friend (17 years, raised together and lived next to eachother until last year) moved into an apartment in the attic of an 1800s pharmacy, converted to an apartment building. I stayed the night with her, we went fishing and we cooked the fish that night. 

When I was gutting the fish in the sink she became nauseous and had to leave the room. I fed the guts to the cat and she was fine. 

That night I had trouble sleeping. Like, I'd fall asleep, hear someone yell my name and jolt awake. I even went to her door to make sure she wasn't the one who called me. In the morning she came out of her room looking HORRIBLE. She was pale, had bags under her eyes and a yellow tinge to her skin. She told me about how she had a dream that some woman was walking around her apartment throwing the fish guts throughout her place. Eventually the woman went to her bed, with a fistful of fish guts and tried to put them on her. She said she awoke yelling at the woman to stop, and made a grab for where the woman was standing. She was pretty shaken. She explained how she could clearly see herself sleeping through the other woman's eyes. Not twenty minutes later we were cooking breakfast when I looked up and mark my words, a pot of boiling water flew off the stove directly at her, two jars of spices flew off the counter and struck her. We both started crying and I drove home to get my feather and sweetgrass. I smudged her house and banished the spirit. I also taught her how to smudge, and the problem went away. Turns out, the attic was a hidden surgery room in the 1800s for "taboo" procedures, like abortions. Many women died there, and were dumped in the river, which you can throw a rock into from the upstairs balcony. 


One time, I went shopping, came home and set my bag on the table. When I came out, my bag was gone. Gone. I thought I misplaced it so I tore the house apart. I got extremely frustrated and completely (quite violently actually) arm swept whatever was on the dryer onto the floor and sat on the tub with my head in my hands. When I looked up, my bag was sitting on the freshly swiped off dryer, directly in front of my face. It was the scariest thing ever. I was home alone too. There's absolutely no way that bag could have been on the dryer after I angrily threw everything on the floor.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

My scariest happening happened at my neighbors house, actually neighbors to my fathers very active house. I remember when we moved in the house next door looked run down and near condemning but was less than 10 years old.. a year or two after we moved in a family moved in with a son my age so I had a new friend, I used to hear horror stories of how the house was haunted they found out after they moved in. Soon after they came into some money and gutted/ remodeled/ added on to the house. I remember playing over there when they remodeled the basement and found a 2nd kitchen boarded up in the basement.. still had food in fridge dishes in sink, papers on table..etc.. was totally creepy. When they were not home you would see candles light, their wood fireplace would light, lights would go on and off tv on and off etc. Anyways long story short we were invited over for a sleepover, we were told after dark we had to be shut in sons bedroom as the spirits were not happy with strangers in the house.. she was a sensitive I guess as she would talk to them, and knew their names, what rooms they were in and their quirks.. she said she had 7 spirits, and 3 were very violent. Night came and we laid down for sleep.. about an hour later the 3 of us on the floor were awoken to the sounds of a cat howling ( they had no cat). The three of us looked up and a large black figure was standing against the wall ( they other people would vouge the same) and we were stuck to the floor and couldn't move. We were all scared s*itless and the thing made a god awful hissing sound and darted into the bathroom in the bedroom, and there was a loud breaking sound then a huge crash then the door to the room was broke open from the inside.. when that happened the mom came rushing in yelling leave those kids alone, the medicine cabinet in the bathroom had been totally ripped from the wall thrown into the bathtub and put a hole in the wall, the door lock was broken as well and they couldn't relock the door after that. I never went back into that house.. again next door to my dads super active house.. makes me think something not good on the area before homes were built. This was 20 years ago now, and I remember it like it was yesterday, what I was wearing, the look of fear on each others faces, and the medicine cabinet sticking into the wall. It kind of made me want to get into paranormal studies in High School, and I gave it up after a couple of creepy Evp's at places talking back to me.. made me rethink my choices.. sorry for the novel, just everyone was putting their scariest experience


----------



## flinker (Feb 11, 2017)

*My personal ghost encounter, Young, Dumb, and stupid!*

Hi everyone I too have a ghost story I would love to share. I know i am not a great story teller but just remembering these events made me sleep with the lights on. lolol. 





 (video version)


This story take place about 8 years ago, at that time my brothers and I wanted to create a ghost movie. We had this crazy idea for a ghost movie, the concepts was good, story boards were done, props were good and actors/actresses were on board. We had a green light we just needed a good location. 
and fortunately for us our sister and her family were moving, and her house was the perfect location to film. That house was a 2 story building, with two basements. The upstairs had three rooms, and the main floor was just a living room and kitchen. The kitchen had glass sliding doors that lead to a patio with a built in grill. The basement had a second living room with a bedrooms and a small door that lead to the real basement area.  I asked my sister if we could use the house for a day or so after they moved out and she said sure. 
so the day before the filming me and my brother went to the house to prep the house a little bit. We went there to cover the windows of the rooms we planed on using for the night scenes. Why didn't we just film there at night? well, because our sister had told us stories about the house, she had mentioned that at night their dog would just randomly sit up and start barking at the walls, door ways, empty space. Which means.... that a.... they weren't always alone. 
and so me and my brother got there and we started to cover the windows with plastic. We decide to cover the windows from the back of the house first then front so we could always have light if we needed to dash out of there. So we covered one room upstairs and the kitchen windows. Next we needed to cover up the room down stairs in the basement. 
so we headed down stairs to the room and started covering up the windows. As we were covering the first window i heard a quiet creak by the door. I thought nothing of it because the house was older and houses makes noises. Then a couple of seconds later my brother ask me, hey you hungery. I was like strange question, but no. and so we continued with covering up the first window. and then we moved to the second window and my brother asked me again, hey man you hungry. 
At this point i understood what he really meant. He wasn't asking if I was actually hungry he was trying to tell me we should probably get out. At that moment I remember a story that our sister told us.
She had mentioned that she was cooking diner late at night and her 3 year old daughter was running back and forth from the kitchen to the living room. All of a sudden her daughter stops halfway in the hallway between the stair ways. Then she said "mom someone is staring at me". Since my sister was still cooking she didn't pay much mind to it. But what she said next scared my sister. She said "Mom he keeps staring at me and smiling." Then my sister turned to her and saw that she was standing in front of the stairs going down to the basement, and pointing down the steps. My sister could see that her child wasn't laughing or smiling but was scared at what she saw. she grab her child, sat her down, turned off the fire, and turned on all the lights and sat in the living by the door. 
The spot that my nieces was pointing too was in front of the room were my brother and I were covering up the windows. At this point my hair on my arms and back of my head was standing. I was so terrified to the point were i didn't want to look at the door just in case something was there smiling at us. But we needed this window covered and i was really hopefully for this movie. and so we finished that window in half the time and went upstairs without looking around. 
As I entered the living room from the hallway I saw a black figure standing in the right corner of the room. I assumed my brother had beaten me to that living room because at this point we both were trying to get out of the house as fast as possible. As I was grabbing my coat I saw my brother enter from the kitchen door way. At that point I realize what I had seen and walked me butt to the door, opened it, and we both rushed out and locked up.
and this is where it gets funny. While we were driving away from that house, my brother ask me "dude did you not get the hint, when I asked if you were hungry". I said "at first no but the second time i understood". and so he said "then why did we stay to finish up that window". I said "because I was really hopeful for the movie and i wanted it to work out". And even till this day he calls me crazy, and idiotic.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

flinker, I would not have gone to that house just from the stories your sister told you! Too much of a sissy.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

so about 2 weeks ago 2 Saturday nights ago to be precise, I came home after work home alone, and wife and daughter had been out of town for a day and a half. I have mentioned the toys going off, well my daughter has about all of the fur real friends, like torch jay jay etc. I picked them all up when they left and physically shut them all off and put them up on a shelf. The shelf is visible from the hallway/ doorway. I got home and turned on the hall light to go use bathroom and the Pug one is in her doorway and on growling and barking at me.. I jumped about a foot. When I went closer all the others on the shelf went off once. I picked them up and shut them all off and the room was chilly, needless to say I didn't sleep well alone that night.. been pretty silent since.. but I KNOW it wasn't there before, and I personally had put them away and shut them off


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The strangest one for me happened twice. I was woken by pebbles being thrown at my window, when I looked out there was an elderly man stood in the yard pointing. I went down and as I went out the door asking what he wanted, he went up the three steps to the top barn. 
I followed and was astounded to see that one of the fillies in the loose shed had rolled, got caught under the long feed manger which was lifted off the hooks and resting on her quarters, she had also lifted the big hay rack off the hook but luckily that had jammed. 
I managed to lever the manger off her and with her struggling she managed to get free. 

It was a long time after this, a couple of years, when I heard the pebbles again. There was a real storm at the time with torrential rain and high winds. The old man was there but this time pointing out across the fields. I donned some clothes and went out. He was part up the path and still pointing. I got the ATV out and followed him. Didn't matter how fat I went he was always ahead of me and never running. My Border Collie was alongside him and she never went near strangers. 

He went down the home field and through the open gate stopping part way up the hill, pointing to the fence and woods the other side. I drove across and the dog came with me. Other side of the fence was an old ditch and a heifer of the neighbours was trapped upside down in it with the water backing up around her head. I grabbed some halters and put one on her and a rope to her front legs and attached to the ATV and somehow managed to pull her over. 

Both times the old man never helped and when I looked he had just disappeared. I tried to find who he was, the place had been owned for years by an eccentric man but it wasn't him. Whoever he was he was a saviour.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

RennyPatch said:


> so about 2 weeks ago 2 Saturday nights ago to be precise, I came home after work home alone, and wife and daughter had been out of town for a day and a half. I have mentioned the toys going off, well my daughter has about all of the fur real friends, like torch jay jay etc. I picked them all up when they left and physically shut them all off and put them up on a shelf. The shelf is visible from the hallway/ doorway. I got home and turned on the hall light to go use bathroom and the Pug one is in her doorway and on growling and barking at me.. I jumped about a foot. When I went closer all the others on the shelf went off once. I picked them up and shut them all off and the room was chilly, needless to say I didn't sleep well alone that night.. been pretty silent since.. but I KNOW it wasn't there before, and I personally had put them away and shut them off


Your daughter would be extremely upset with me because I would have gathered the dang toys up and tossed them out the door. LOL


----------



## flinker (Feb 11, 2017)

Lol that what my brother said too, but I was really motivated to get it done. If I was to ask to do the same thing again I would gladly declined. Learned my lesson.


----------



## flinker (Feb 11, 2017)

*Touched by something....*






It was about 2-3 weeks ago while I was sleeping in my room. It was around 9 o clock on a Saturday morning and my 2 1/2 year old niece comes into the room like she usually does to play with her toys. 
So she walks in and says hey uncle and i said hey buddy, and I start to go back to sleep. At that time being half awake I can see her walking around and playing with the toys in the room. she then find this blueish laptop toy and starts to play with it. She hits the buttons, it makes noises, she is having fun, I can continue sleeping. Then all of a sudden she take the toy and climbs onto the bed. 
Now she's jumping with the toy in her hand but I pay no mind because she usually does that anyways. Next she puts the laptop on my side and starts to play with it again . She hits the toy with her left hand and it makes a noise then she hits my hip with her left hand. Next she hits the toy with her right hand and hits my elbow. I don't know how long she did this for because I was going in and out of sleep but I would like to say for at least a couple of minutes. 
But what happened next freaked me out. She did it again, she hit the toy with her left hand and touched my hip but she left he hand there. Next she hits the toy with her right hand and she touched my elbow, but when she touched my elbow I felt something touch my shoulder at the same time. At first I thought maybe she got tired and wanted to sleep and so she laid down. With her foot was on my hip her hand on my elbow and head on my shoulder. 
but then she got up from where she was sitting and started to jump up and down again. But the weight of the hand on my shoulder was still there. At this point I instantly turned around, and I must of startled my niece because she instantly stop jumping, and I looked at her. She was jumping on the bed by my legs. At that point I started to freak out and I could feel a cold chill on my head. My bed is a twin mat right next to the wall so if anything else touched me on my bed that meant it had to literately be next to me. So I grab my niece and said we are only playing with the toys in the living room.
I want to say that it probably was the weight of my blanket on my shoulder because I wear a heavier blanket, but in the back of my mind I know that it could be more then that.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

I hate it when things like that happen, cuz then I can't sleep for days!


----------



## flinker (Feb 11, 2017)

yea I sleep with the lights all week. Even now I am paranoid.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's not really an indication of an entity. It's a well known phenomenon that has been documented for years. If you're between sleep and wakefulness, there are times you can feel as if someone is touching you. It has something to do with your brain and its state in those moments.


Plus, keeping the lights on won't do anything about keeping an actual entity/soul at bay. They don't need darkness.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

nope seen a few clear as day in broad daylight at my dad's house, some see through.. some black and not see through those are in the basement though


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if this counts but sometimes I will feel deeply upset for no discernible reason, and then I later find out something terrible has happened. I knew when my grandmother died, before I was told. I knew something was wrong with my old dog before Mum called me home (from a friend's house) to tell me she was in a bad way. She'd had a stroke and needed to be put to sleep. I knew when my old horse died. More recently, the day my big mare degloved her hock, I woke up in a panic at an unusual hour, and then 3 hours later got a phone call from my BO that she'd hurt herself badly and needed the vet. When I got out there... the injury was 3 hours old.

This stuff doesn't happen often but it's enough that there's no way it could possibly be a coincidence.

I never genuinely feel like I'm on my own. Someone is always... there. Watching. It doesn't always feel benevolent. But I put it down to my anxiety because my dogs don't notice anything and my 9 year old mutt is definitely sensitive to things I'm not.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Speaking of ghost stories, I was told that this is a very good ghost movie. Anyone seen it? 

Not sure what this is from, but this is super creepy.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This is about REAL interactions with entities/spirits, not movies. Try not to clutter a serious discussion with useless trivia.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Hoofpic said:


> Speaking of ghost stories, I was told that this is a very good ghost movie. Anyone seen it?
> 
> Not sure what this is from, but this is super creepy.


I'm not sure but it doesn't look like something I could watch! I get creeped out way to easily.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Just wanted to say again how unbelievably good this has been. Really amazing to read and learn. General off topic is loaded with amazing people.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hoofpic said:


> Speaking of ghost stories, I was told that this is a very good ghost movie. Anyone seen it?
> 
> Not sure what this is from, but this is super creepy.


A reverse Google Image search says it's from The Innocents


----------



## flinker (Feb 11, 2017)

Now growing up our friends, family parents tells us to not do things if the outcome is bad. For example they will tell you to stop with your hoop dreams because you have no game, and in my case my parents told me not to put the metal fork in the electric out lite because it would electrocute me. What did I do instead? I jammed a penny in the out lite, smart? Course not because that cause the out lite to spark and then eventually short cur citing the out lite. Thank goodness that was the worst that happened I could've lost my eye.
But with all seriousness we're all told not to play with the Fuji board, even after hear horrific stories of demon and ghost encounter we still do it any ways. Why? I don't even know. Now I like many of you I have dabbled in the Ouija board many times. Coming from a poor family buying the board from your local retailer was out of the question. And so being the crafty people that we are we made them out of every day products. Now the boards was simple we used note book paper, printing paper, and card boards from your friendly 12pack of soda pop. You just put a yes and a no up top, draw a sun moon eclipse thing in the middle and put the alphabets below. Easy! The creative part comes from creating the planchette, or the piece in which moves as you ask questions. For this we would cut up random piece of card board lying around the house into a triangle and cut a whole in the cent of the piece to act as the eye. I remember one time we even used a yogurt lid with a magnifying glass a for the eye, and other times we used shot glass. Now these experiments in playing with the Fuji board, you can say, bared no fruit. In most of these cases the planchette didn't move, or if it did, someone in the group eventually admitted to moving it later on. But let it be that one time, when you least expect it, to let all he'll break loose.

Now it was a Saturday afternoon and we were outside with our neighbors playing around like what most teenagers do. As we were sitting around and one of our neighbor suggested “hey lets play with the Fuji board”. Now this wasn't the first time in which we played the Fuji board with them like mentioned before and so this wasn't that strange of a question. Everybody bored out of their minds agree, except for my two younger brothers and me. So we went in side and made a janky Fuji board set up, still poor still resourceful. So everyone sat around the table in the living except for my two brothers, one of the neighbors and me, at this point in our life knew better not to play with this. And so everyone else start the game. At first the planchette didn't move but they kept on asking questions like is anybody here, does anyone want to talk, do you want to play, can we help you. Now I don't know what question triggered it but the planchette eventually moved. At this point everybody stood up and we all ran out of the house. Now in our previous attempts to play the planchettes moved but no one reacted this way at all. Before, when the planchette moved we all took our hands off of it and looked around to see if someone moved it. Truthly speaking all those other times we kind of knew someone was moving it. But this time, this one time were we gone and messed up, this time everyone swore up and down that that wasn't them. Everyone at this point genuinely freaked out and scared didn't know what to do. Or should I say didn't want to do what they had to do. That was going back in and closing the game. According the Fuji board games you must close the conversation or you will end up leave what ever is there lingering around. The thing was nobody wanted to go back in. But eventually after a couple of minutes everyone who mustered up the courage to go back in to finish it. Everyone back in their same spots around the table again ask to close the game. At first the planchette didn't move, or you can say it didn't want to move. As each and everyone of use sat in the room we all looked at each other in fear. Oh crap we shouldn't of left the board open and unattended. But eager to get this done they ask again, can we leave. But still no response. And so they ask again and again and eventually the planchette slowly started moved. It slowly scooted towards the yes as if it was wondering if it wanted to let them go or not. Eventually it went to yes and we took that piece of paper and plancette and burning it in our backyard.

Now what happened here wasn't as scary as most stories, but its what happened in the next following years that will torment us. They say when you play with the Fuji board you open portals and you link yourself or the area to other side. Just because you burned the board and planchette, that doesn't mean that what ever you were communicating with left, it just meant they let you go. And oh boy did we regret playing with the Fuji board.


----------



## flinker (Feb 11, 2017)

*Knock knock at 3 oclock*






Now in my case the next few days after playing with the Ouija board something really strange happened. Every night at 3:00 am on the dot someone or something would knock on my bedroom window. At this time I shared the room with my 4 other brothers and so for the next year and a half we would try to sleep before 12 o'clock. Now at first when we first heard the knocking we thought it was our neighbors because at that time we would stay up all night and play shadow puppets, or go outside and bug each other by standing by the window and scarring each other. So when we first heard the knocking on our bedroom window, we opened the window and expected our neighbors to jump out and scare us. But when we opened the window no one was there. And so I assumed that they took off after knocking on the window and so we didn't care too much about it. But then later on that night a second set of knocking occurred. This time we ran to the three windows that was facing their house to see if we could catch them, but when we looked we didn't see anyone this time either. So we assumed that they were just really fast.
So the next day we asked them hey did you guys knock on the window yesterday around 12 and then at 3? They sad no, but for us we were like yea what ever if you aren't going to admit it we will catch you. And so later on that night we slept with the windows blinds open to see if we could catch them in the act. So 12 o'clock came around and nothing happened, and by now most of us were asleep anyways. Then around 3 o'clock someone knocked on the windows again. This time the blinds were open so I got up and looked outside right away. I look out the window to see if there was any movement or if my neighbors were running back to the house but I saw nothing. At this moment I connected to the dots. We just played with the Ouija board about 8 days ago and all of a sudden these strange knocking started to happen. Our neighbors said that it wasn't them, and whether i believe them or not at this point I was getting scared. And so the next day I planed to sleep early and I knocked out around 11 ish but that night my brother was up and he said heard some one knocking again. Now at this point if it was a prank set up by my neighbors I will give them props. I mean they are rather committed to be doing this every night. And so the next day my brothers and I spooked out of our minds didn't know what to do. And so what to you do when you don't know what to do? You Google it. So we Google “knocking on my window at night and I looked out side and no one is there”. Really long Google search but it worked.
After an hour or so of researching we found some information about phantom knocking. Some people believe that when you hear knocking at night it is just wandering spirits telling you that they are just passing by. It is to inform the people in the house that they mean no harm a that they are looking for temporary shelter for the night.
Other stories involved the 3 knocks on wood windows or doors. It is said that when you hear that, someone in your family is going to die or fall ill. But the more popular belief is that it's a demon mocking the holy trinity and it is watching and waiting for you. A so armed with this NEW knowledge we were spooked out even more, and so we confronted our neighbors again and ask them “are you guy knocking on our windows around 12 to 3 o'clock” and “they said no”. At this point I wish they said yes. And so we sat down and told them what was really happening and why we were asking if it was them. They at this point got spooked to and swear that, those knock, wasn't them. For the next few nights we all went to sleep early and so we didn't hear the knocking anymore.
But then a week later our neighbors said that they now were hearing knocks on their windows now too. At this point we all were scared out of our mind. For me I had thought that what ever was knocking had moved on. But instead I guess because we weren't giving it any attention, it moved to our neighbors house. So my neighbors, my brothers, and I asked our mom if she know anything about this. Then my mother told us that it is probably because we keep playing at night and when the ghost saw us playing they wanted to play with us too. So they knock on the windows for us to come out and play with them. So my mom told us to stop playing around so late and just ignore the knocking and it will eventually go away. 
And so we did exactly that, we stop playing at night and went to sleep early as possible to avoid hearing the knocking. But these knocking continued on for about year and a half. Sometimes it would be gentle knocking and sometimes it would be violent knocking we tried our best to just ignore it. My younger brother had mentioned that he would be so terrified at night because it didn't matter if he went to sleep earlier or not he would wake up at 3 o'clock exactly and hear the knocking by the window. It was like something woke him up just to hear the knocks. I remember this one incident during Christmas eve that it got so bad my oldest brother grab the cross from his room and placed it on our living room door. Now on Christmas eve at that time we would exchange cookies with our neighbors, and so, late at night we heard a knocking by the front door and open the door expecting our neighbors to have cookies in hand. What we open to the door to was nothing. There was nothing there at all. This was strange because we usually hear the knocking in our bedroom window and never at the front door. So we closed the door and sat back down and acted like nothing happened. Maybe about 30 minutes later we heard another knock, we checked again just in case it was our neighbors and again nothing. Maybe about 20 minute later another set of knocking occurred this time we look out the front window to see if anyone was there and again there was no one. Then may be an hour later we heard knocking again and this time we knew it wasn't our neighbor because it was 12 almost 1 ish at night. So my terrified my oldest brother grab the cross from his room and place it on the front door. We all sat and stayed up all night because everybody was to scared to sleep. As the months went by we eventually just stop caring when we heard knocks by the windows. I remember this one incident that happened next year during the summer. My brother had woken me up because he heard the knocking again. He woke me up and said dude someone is knocking on the window again. And I told him to turn on the conditioner because it was getting to hot. I guess after a while it just grows on you. But after a year and a half all the knocking completely stopped. We haven't heard any more knocking on our bedroom windows. Moral of the story don't play with the ouija board.


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

I do believe in them, and have had a few experiences in my life. I never have "seen" a ghost, but when my father died, the 4 days after his death, several strange things happened in his house while we were there. The neighbor said his side of the garage door would go up and down by itself when no one was in the house. we removed the batteries from the garage door opener, but it still happened. Not the other side, only his side. I personally saw it go half way up and then close by itself. We just stood in the driveway and watched it. It was a major problem because it would also happen at night so the house was unsecured. Then we were down by his workbench, clearing things out, and the washing machine lid slammed shut by itself. In the middle of the night, a large light fixture over his work bench shattered to the ground (those long tube florescent bulbs). My sister was sleeping there one night with her golden retriever, and she was in bed, and heard a kitchen chair slide across the floor. Her dog Angel perked her ears up and woofed, and then all of a sudden got a soft look on her face and started wagging her tail like she could see someone she knew. Then my sister and I were in the dining room going through papers and the chandelier flickered on and off three times. No one else was in the house. This all happened right after he passed away and stopped once the funeral was over. My father was a trickster, and had a great sense of humor, so I would not put it past him to try and spook us, literally! It was very intense and strange but not frightening. My mother passed away in that same house and the only thing I noticed was an occasional whiff of her perfume. As far as mediums, I think a lot of them are fake. But we had one come to the house on Halloween, and she was incredible. She knew things there was no way she could know. And a few of her predictions were VERY specific and spot on. But a couple predictions were not. She told my sister the very month and year she would meet her future husband and she was right. It was 3 yrs later. She said one of our horses had arthritis in her knee and only myself and my sister knew that. It was crazy. Thanks for this fun question, I love reading everyones responses.


----------



## redbarron1010 (Mar 11, 2017)

I agree, Ouija boards are nothing to mess with. We played with one a few times when we were kids, but nothing really happened. But then, my sister and I and two of our friends were goofing off, drinking and played with one one night just as a joke. We lit candles and tried to contact Marylin Monroe etc. At first nothing happened but then the planchette got really warm and it did seem to have an energy to it, and the candles started to flicker. We decided to stop and all went to bed. I woke up in the middle of the night and heard someone in the bathroom. I went in, and the faucets were both running. No one was in there. I thought it was strange but never thought about a ghost. The next day, the only person home was my sister. She was having a "spa" day so she ran a bubble bath and had taken the ouija board and set it on a foot stool and put her nail polish bottles and pedicure stuff on it to do her toes. She said when she was in the tub, the bathroom doorknob started rattling violently. she panicked and jumped out of the tub. She opened the door, and no one was there. She went out to the living room and the ouija board was flipped face down on the carpet and the nail polish bottles were all over the room. She found a couple of them about ten feet away. She called me at work hysterical, saying she thought someone had been in the apartment but all the doors were locked. That night I got home to the apartment and we put the ouija away, and the faucet thing happened again when I woke up about 2 am. I told someone at work and they said to take the ouija and swipe the planchette across "goodbye" to "close the portal". I was very skeptical, but was willing to try anything. so we lit the candles again and did that together, and all the strange activity stopped. Then the ouija went right into the dumpster! LOL!


----------



## flinker (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry guys, it took me a while because I wanted to make sure I got the facts straight with my brothers before putting this one up.


----------



## flinker (Feb 11, 2017)

I wake up in the middle of the night, shivering, because my blankets gone. Its been raining all night, and we're in the middle of the fall season, so the room was Freezing cold. I sleep on a bed with 2 of my other brothers so i try to take some of theirs. I tug at my older brothers blanket. He wouldn't give me some of his blanket. Then i turn around to my younger brothers, and nothing. The blanket mustve fallen off the edge, ill go get it. For a chubby 10 year old, this felt like dragging yourself across a football field. So i stomped across to the edge of the bed to see if my blanket was there. then I herd the floor creak. I froze. i laid straight like a board. I jumped back into my bed, and landed perfectly in the middle of the bed. I layed there remembering what my mother told us boys.

"your grandparents, that have already passed, sometimes like to visit us at night. grandma and grandpa just want to make sure were all okay, but Somtimes, its Not grandparents."

"Hungry, Ghost Children, -and Tricky Evil Demons, have learned to impersonate grandparents." 

"they can make themselves look like grandma and grandpas. and they can even make their voices sound like grandma and grandpas. There is no way to know for sure because demons and ghost children are very playful, they will try to get your attention like a child would. "

They will tug at your feet and shake the bed to wake you up; -or even rattle the dishes because it makes a lot of noise. so if you wake up because the bed was shaking, then hear the dishes rattling, dont answer and dont go check. just pretend to be asleep.

I was freaked out so i layed there for about 10 minutes. Then i held my breathe and listened. Nothing! It was getting colder and colder, and I hadnt heard anything for a while, so i thought that i should check for my blanket again. I quickly get up and crawled to the edge of the bed. I took quick swipes at the floor. On the third swipe my finger hooked my blanket, but it slipped.

I heard another creak come in through the door. I didnt know what to do so...i just layed down flat and pretended to sleep. The creak got closer and i realized that my arm was still hanging off the edge of the bed. Then I herd a loud creak. That one was right by my head. I closed my eyes.

I listened and listened and I couldnt hear anything. I tried to be couragious and pull my arm back in. Slowly i started to inch my arm in, but i kept making that skin-scraping-fabric sound. I tried few more times. Then a breeze went up my arm. It startled me so much, i popped my eyes open. I couldnt see anything but the clock. It was exactly 3:00 AM. -i immediatley closed my eyes.
"pretend to be asleep, pretend to be asleep, pretend to be asleep."

A chill kept running up my arm, to my head, then back down my arm. over and over again. Ifelt my hair twirling and my hand being knocked back and forth. My hair and my hand were being played with.

I just kept telling myself "pretend to be asleep, pretend to be asleep, pretend to be asleep. Then i felt someone climb onto the bed. I knew, because my head and my arm moved with the bed. The bed jumped once.

Then i heard a creak on the ceiling. "oh my god, its on the ceiling."

I was bugging out of my mind! I didnt know what to think, or what to do. should i scream, should i run. If I do, do something then its gonna know, that I know, its there. -and even if I tell anyone, what am i gonna do tomorrow night. no one can help me then. theyll all be sleeping.

Then a cold breath come down from above me. It ran down my neck and down my back. I tried to kick my brother awake. I felt another breath, then i kicked. My reasoning was if its breathing down my neck then its looking at me. everytime i feel a breath ill kick.

breath, kick, breath, kick, breathe, kick 

I woke my brother up. He made a loud grunt, Then he just turned around. But, my plan saved me in an unexpected way. His grunting woke up the dog next door and he started barking. Then i heard a thump onto the ground, and then a running out my room


----------

